# MsDebbieP's Company Tours



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Canadian Woodworking*

well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !

Yes, today I had the pleasure of meeting with Linda and Paul Fulcher, Publishers of the *Canadian Woodworking* Magazine.

Canadian Woodworking is one of our gracious sponsors who have supported our Summer Woodworking Awards! (Two of our Award Recipients will be receiving free one-year subscriptions to this super magazine.) Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Linda and Paul took some time out of their busy schedule today to have a quick visit. We had a wonderful chat while sitting out on their deck enjoying the summer breeze and beautiful surroundings. "How beautiful", you ask?? Well as you might notice in the following pictures, we were surrounded by WILLOW.. Yes, Willow. I was in heaven. The fence was willow. Furniture was willow. Decor around the yard was-willow. Uh huh.. Willow plus spending time with two wonderful people .. and talking about woodworking. Life is GOOD.

As you can also see in the photos we had a few laughs. They got a real kick out of MsDebbieP's adventures and got right into the fun of it.

*Notice the willow fence*









Yes, indeed. *joke-sters, joke-sters* "put your finger in her ear" too funny… .. oh and although you can't see much of it, there is willow behind us.









And then.. a quiet time *roasting marshmallows* over the open fire… how relaxing. 









Who will I be meeting next? One just never knows!!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Those seem like some nice folks! On the Canadian Woodworking website forums, they do a nomination and vote for forum user projects to appear in their great magazine. It's a neat feature. Their forums have some really skilled, knowledgeable and friendly participants as well.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Looks like a great time! Sounds like you were "Wallowing in Williow" ;-) What, no smores? How can you have a campfire without smores! I think Martin should splurg and get his editor a 1960's VW Micro bus for your travles and be sure to put stickers from all the places you visit on the back. : ) Honestly, it looks like you had a great time and its great to see that they have a wonderful sence of humor.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Really nice! 
Yes the magazine has a great balance of what to/how to/ professional advice and members' contributions. 
This months' members gallery item is amazing. A 13 piece "completely transportable" walnut and maple huge and magnificent bar. Yah.. Definitely worth an article in a magazine.

Wallowing in willow .. haha good one.. yes that's what I was doing 
No 'smores for me.. all the chocolate?? It would be bad for my girlish figure (no need to laugh publicly everyone.. I'll do enough for all of us).
Hmmm a Bug Bus… I can picture it now, can't you Douglas??

Had a great time today


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Are they coming to your picnic?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


they will try… they leave for the big Vegas woodworking show the following morning and have a lot of things to wrap up before they leave. 
But, they do have to eat.. so maybe they will be able to pop by.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


hehe Rick thought these were ummm Douglas pictures! 
Nope.. I was there.. for real… in 3d.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Looks like you are having a great time Deb. Well deserved.

I can't imagine anyone on the site representing us better than you do. You are the heart that has helped Martin put a soul in this website.

Thanks,


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie, how great that must have been. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


You rang? Requiring a bus? Mekka-lekka Hi Mekka-Hiney Ho. Your wish is granted. Long Live Jambi.



Apologies to John Paragon, Paul Reubens, The Kesey Estate, The Merry Pranksters, Oh, everybody…

I couldn't help myself, being the aging hipster that I am…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


hahaha oh I love my new glasses 
lol You are just tooo funny 

I sure am having a grand time

Bob, thanks  (blushing)
John… it was really great…. meeting the publishers of one fantastic magazine.. yah.. an honour!!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


That is our Debbie, touring all the places where woodworkers go. Oh yea, I like your new tour bus too.

I wonder what the editors thought when Debbie arrived with her coat and cap? It looks like it was a summer day.

I think we can add Debbie to the celebrity list now…


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


you need a fire up in those parts? its JULY!

looks like a fun couple, what a great day!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Must be the electric kool aid willow test bus…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO Dennis! Wife had to come see what the giant horse-laugh was about.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Well, that wasn't one of Doug's "pictures" 
Rick didn't know who took them…

Spid-ato man is not in the picture.

Potato Parker took the photos!

How's that for logic?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Look carefully in the lower left bumper…someone is taking the photo in the reflection of the bumper--could be SPIDEY!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


I was hoping to beg some marshmallows…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Douglas-you keep showing up everywhere!!!

And I thought I was alone during that visit


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


Never underestimate the drawing power of a well-cooked marshmallow…


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


You are having too much fun at this Debbie…Just you keep it up, ya hear?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Woodworking*
> 
> well, now, wasn't today just an exciting one for MsDebbieP?!!!! !
> 
> ...


ok P.J  Will do!! 

I will be heading back to Canadian Woodworking to conduct a full interview. I also have some other interviews in the works. Stay tuned!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Lee Valley*

Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!

Last week I had the privilege of speaking with *Robin Lee, President of Lee Valley*, one of our Summer Woodworking Awards sponsors.


Mr. Lee, heading the family business that was first started by his father Leonard Lee, carries on the family vision of providing quality customer service by "doing what is right" and by "making people happy". This underlying goal can be found intertwined in every part of the business - from tool design, to staffing, to store policies. Everything is done with the customer in mind.

One of the key benefits of being a family-owned business, says Mr. Lee, is that they can base decisions on the customer's needs rather than on profit. This focus is perhaps best exemplified through their rebate policy. Right now, Lee Valley is in the process of writing cheques to customers who have, in the past three months, purchased items that are now going down in price. Did the customer request this refund? No. Did they know the discount was coming? No. One day, they will just find a cheque waiting for them in the mail. I can only imagine that it would feel like winning the lottery. Now THAT is customer service!

*THE BEGINNINGS*
Lee Valley began 30 years ago, here in Ontario, Canada, with Leonard Lee selling wood stove kits via mail order. This venture was immediately a success and has grown since into the woodworking and gardening business that we know today, with stores located across Canada plus the online ordering.

Robin Lee has had his hands in the business since the beginning. His job began with sanding, polishing, and packing the stove kits and then helping his mother get the orders to the post office. Today, he has done almost every job within the company and is the self-proclaimed "second best picker" in the store.

Mr. Lee and his family get lots of practice filling orders as they send their Ottawa store employees home every Christmas Eve that the store is open and then take care of the store's customers personally. (Yes, again, that would be exceptional customer service!)

Most of us are more familiar with the mail order part of their business than the stores themselves. The mail order component is a major part of their business and Mr. Lee says that 50% of this is with Canadians and 50% is world-wide, with most of that coming from the U.S. The internet has opened the doors to buying and selling around the world. There really are no limits.

*THE CUSTOMERS*
The world may be one big store, but there are differences with the customers, according to Mr. Lee. For example, Australian wood is much harder than in most other countries and so the tools they use have different requirements (for example: a higher bevel angle) and in the U.K. space is limited and so you rarely find the home-based shops that you find in North America. Woodworkers there use hand tools more and do more work in marquetry and the such.

The commonality amongst woodworkers is that they are "nice people" (which in turn makes them nice customers) and they, for the most part, follow a similar path in their woodworking journey.

Mr. Lee sees entry-level woodworkers frequently building up their shops, increasing their selection of tools. Then, as they develop their own style, their favourite woods, techniques, and products, they find that the tool use becomes refined. For example, after years of collecting, a woodworker may have over 20 different chisels but actually only uses four of them. As their experience grows, they start to develop favourites.

And what is Robin Lee's favourite tool? Why his Makita Sliding Compound Saw LS1011 of course! He also has an old chisel that he has had forever and some tools that had belonged to his father-in-law that are very special to him. For Mr. Lee, "a favourite tool is one that you have a connection with". It has a history and you develop a familiarity with it and, over time, an emotional response.

And what does he like making with his favourite tools? "Sawdust." As a member of the Research & Development Team and a tool tester, Mr. Lee spends many hours making wood shavings. He spends so much time testing tools that he finds that, in his spare time, he rarely ends up in his shop. In fact, he has a wall unit in the works that has seen several anniversaries!

*THE FUTURE* 
Lee Valley is always adding to and improving their line of Veritas tools. They currently have five new planes coming out in September. There is a router plane, two squirrel-handled planes, a plow plane, and their 30th Anniversary Special. They also have more in the plans for the new year. Included in the things to watch for is a family of planes that have an adjustable fence.

For their anniversary special, the development team has come up with a premium plane that was created "with no limits". Typically, a Veritas tool focuses on quality and function first, over appearance. But this time, everything was a priority. The sky was the limit! The result was a yet-to-be-seen beauty that is currently sitting in a velvet bag in Mr. Lee's office.

Mr. Lee has delayed the showing of this prized tool because he wants to make sure that it will fit the customers' needs. The high standards of quality and appearance come at a price and there may need to be some compromises made in order for it to be available to customers at a reasonable cost. We will just have to wait and see how this unfolds. In the meantime, the masterpiece remains in the velvet bag.

[I had the privilege of being shown the treasure and I could hardly contain my excitement…]










[Hey….. there isn't a plane inside this little bag!!!! You are such a tease! I guess I'll just have to wait, like everyone else!]

Thanks to Robin Lee for his picture, to Jenn Dietrich (Canadian Film Crew) for the MsDebbieP picture and to Douglas Bordner for the photo construction)

When asked what else the future holds for the company, Mr. Lee said that they shall continue to strive to improve on quality and functionality, as well as make education a priority. Over the years there has been a decline in woodworking and people need to see that they can build things themselves.

Education is already a part of Lee Valley, with a variety of courses offered. The woodworking for women courses and the courses for children are always well-received. Here again we see the underlying character of Lee Valley shine through: these courses are non-profit. Once the costs are covered, the rest is donated to charities.

*TIPS TO THE LUMBERJOCKS*
When asked for any other tidbits that he'd like to pass along to the LumberJocks, Mr. Lee quickly responded, "Don't be shy about giving feedback". Not only does the company welcome feedback, they desire it. They want to hear "the good, the bad, and the ugly". They want to hear what works and what doesn't work; they want to hear what you and I want and need in order to do our woodworking.

Also, Mr. Lee hopes that we are free with information about errors that we make, sharing our learning experiences with others. Just as we learn from our own "mistakes", so do others. People not only need to know that they aren't the only ones who have measured twice and still cut something wrong but they also need to learn about what not to do.

*THANK YOU*
It was indeed a pleasure to spend some time talking with Mr. Lee. He is an inspiration not only on a business level but on a personal one as well. The family honour and integrity that is the cornerstone of the Lee Valley business clearly is a part of the person as well.

And so, I'd like to thank Mr. Lee for his time, for his vision, and for the continued support to woodworkers around the world. And now, I'm going shopping!

MsDebbieP

(See *Part II* for my personal visit to my local Lee Valley store in London, Ontario)


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


Excellent piece Debbie! It is nice to know there are still some places out there that do value their customers.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


that's exactly what I thought, Bill, as I spoke with Mr. Lee. 
What I am typically seeing in stores is they are becoming MORE strict with their refund policies and here we have a company that wants to know what is wrong with the purchase, that wants to make things right, and wants to make the customer happy. It truly is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


I am in a state of envy Debbie.

Just great work "behind the scene" of LumberJocks.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


Another reason I love shopping at Lee Valley (via internet). Great work Debbie.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


Great interview, most excellent company with a noble and far-sighted President. I want to work there, but I am afraid I'd come home with a bill rather than a paycheck…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


hahah that's too funny Douglas.

That was one of Rick's comments -"You keep at this and you will end up with a job at Lee Valley" (I might have spent the last week talking about Lee Valley a lot- to everyone-more than once) . I just can't say enough about how wonderful Mr. Lee is, the integrity and honour that is behind the company.

(Thanks for the pix. work)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


And just after MsDebbieP left the frame, I tried to get a look at the new plane. Empty sack. Curses! Foiled again.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


hahaha you devil 

Good thing Mr. Lee has it safe and sound, away from prying eyes!

Boy, this should really get people looking forward to tne new plane!!!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


Debbie, thanks for this excellent review of a truly exceptional business run by a man who knows what satisfies customers and brings them back again and again.

I recently ordered a tool that is not part of the Lee Valley product range. When I informed the manufacturer that I would like to have it delivered to me in Canada when there earlier this year, rather than pay the expensive freight charges, Rob Lee agreed to have the product special ordered for me and held in the Vancouver store until my arrival.

Wow! I used to manage an international distribution business and I know just how expensive and problematic this kind of arrangement can be for a highly systematized company.

I paid nothing in advance, and no premium for this great service. I doubt that Lee Valley broke even on this arrangement. But you can bet that they completely won my loyalty.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


"make the customer happy". I think Mr. Lee said that a few times during our conversation. And, obviously, it is not just words.

The last time that I was at the London store I bought a carving book that had just come in and they didn't have any other copies yet. They said, "we will send it you a copy - and we'll pay all of the shipping charges." My response: but I drove an hour to get here!".. without hesitation, I got "take the book. We'll get another one for our shelves". 
Happy customer!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


A new form of advertising.
Well, maybe not new but a truly effective form of advertising to thousand of people captive to the industry.
Lee Valley got a very good deal for its contribution.
McDebbieP is working for Lee Valley (and us)
Lucky us.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


I hope that we all get something out of this - it was my goal to provide information to woodworkers.

Are there other questions that you would like asked?


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


I wish we had a Lee Valley store here in California. I would be going there all the time. But, luckily there is the internet.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


Great piece Ms. Debbie.

Nice to know the story behind the company.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee. I thought so. It helps us be informed consumers.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


Nice insight into Lee Valley.
My youngest daughter just moved to Ottawa a couple of months ago, she has allready scoutout their store. I plan on visiting when I fly up to see her. You could very well be a expensive visit.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley*
> 
> Well, MsDebbieP is at it again! Adding to her shop tours and inspections are visits to companies that support woodworkers!
> 
> ...


do you have the catalogues? You can pre=plan your shopping and just go in with your order and they fill your order right there.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Lee Valley, Part II*

(continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)

Following my interview with *Robin Lee, President of Lee Valley*, I took my Canadian Film Crew with me as I headed to my "local" Lee Valley Store, which is just an hour away, for my very first public appearance as MsDebbieP, the Canadian LumberJock.

The weather was the hottest that we've had all summer and, boy oh boy, was the hat and coat ever hot! 









Inside, Don Riley, the store manager, gave me a tour, starting with the warehouse area in the back. Oh my - a woodworker's heaven - row after row of resources! It was like being a kid in a candy store.










Next, Mr. Riley showed me the plane that Lee Valley donated to our Summer Woodworking Awards event - the Low Angle Jack Plane. What a beauty. The honoured recipient will be smiling when their prize arrives. (Thanks again for this generous donation.)









We also looked at the wood-turning tools…..










… and their display of hinges (notice the number 5 on the display-there are LOTS of hinges!)










Next, we checked out the selection of specialty woods just waiting to be turned into pieces of wood art. I couldn't help but envision the future pens waiting to be created.










The London store (that's London Ontario, Canada) has the fame of being Lee Valley's smallest of stores, although they seemed to manage to squeeze a lot of products into their space. Mr. Riley and the other staff were very excited to hear that Mr. Lee had told me during our interview that they would be moving. They weren't quite as happy to hear that it wouldn't be right away. Mr. Riley said with a smile, "the sooner the better. Maybe a Christmas present?"

I'd like to again thank Mr. Lee as well as Mr. Riley and the rest of the Lee Valley staff for their hospitality. It was indeed an honour to meet them (on the phone and in person) as well as have the privilege of touring their warehouse.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


You are one HOT lady Debbie!

Cool Interview/visit Debbie.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Well done Debbie. Thanks for making that sacrifice in the name of journalism (the hat and coat in summer). A great story both parts!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


thanks P.J. and Bill.

I'm thinking about submitting a "danger pay" bill to Martin! haha it was HOT.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Well maybe Martin has been brewing some LJ Tea in the back to help you cool off. Or LJ lemonaide?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


oooh lemonade would be good! I did see some wonderful kitchen gadgets at the store when I was there…. hmmm I wonder if they have a lemon squeezer??


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


MsDebbieP, you've come a long way, Baby!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


it sure has been a fascinating journey, Don.

this interview was very informative, in a variety of ways. I'm so glad that I had the opportunity to do it.

I'm definitely going to be looking at lathes in a new way, that's for sure.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Great tour Debbie. nad thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Tks for sharing Debbie…looks like there is a store in Calgary…I might just have to take a road trip..lol


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


I saw a set of legs and some tools that looked familiar…I didn't really pay attention.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


you didn't pay attention, Tom??? you still living on the dark side?


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


You the WOman!!!! MsDebbie….


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


I love LV. We do not have one here in NL but there is one in Nova Scotia . . . and I believe work will be bringing me there this fall. I cant wait.

Oh . . . great job Ms D.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Thanks Sawhorse, Zuki.

Zuki, lucky you! It is nice to be able to see products in person. Of course, touching the plane did have a magical effect on me-it was kind of like this force took over me and a voice said, "buy me.. buy me.. buy me." I've never used a plane before but it felt so nice!!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this series Debbie. I'm sure Mr. Lee appreciated the time spent with you equally. You are as good an ambassador for LumberJocks as he is a customer service-minded company leader.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


fun post Debbie…

Drew


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Nice blog.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


thanks 
It was fascinating.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Did Mr. Lee happen to say anything about opening any stores in the US?????


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


no he didn't… he just mentioned one for British Columbia


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Great write-up Debbie!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee Valley, Part II*
> 
> (continued from Lee Valley Interview, part I)
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Steel City Tool Works, Part I*

Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.

*The History *
It was only last year that Steel City Tool Works made their grand entrance at the woodworking show in Atlanta (the equivalent of the Vegas show held last month) and it did not take them long to be accepted as one of the big names in woodworking.



*Jim McEntee*, *Vice-President/General Manager of* _Steel City Tool Works_, Canada, credits the fast success to the fact that the founding partners have been in the field for many years. Together, they create a team with more experience behind them than most any other company.

The partners had originally held management positions with Delta for many years and when that company was combined with Black & Decker, a shift in management took place, as often happens, and their career paths took a detour towards a new beginning.

*Company Goals*
The opportunity that presented itself was to form their own company, bringing with them their vast amount of knowledge and expertise, and create a line of tools that would offer woodworkers some unique features.

This goal may seem like a hefty task since they would be making the same woodworking tools that are already available, but their experience at supporting customers over the past 20+ years provided them with a vast range of ideas, needs, and challenges. They now had the ability to change and add features that would help woodworkers use their tools more efficiently.

Another of Steel City 's goals is to maintain a high level of satisfaction with their customers, valuing their feedback. Mr. McEntee noted that today's technology helps with this as blogs and forums such as LumberJocks.com creates a venue to identify strengths and needs of products, which in turn helps them improve the woodworking tools that they offer.

*The Granite Innovation*
Although Mr. McEntee states that using granite for work surfaces isn't anything new, he does acknowledge that this innovation is catching a lot of attention. He says that many high quality measuring surfaces have used granite for years because it does not warp or rust and can be machined to high tolerances. (Typically an accepted tolerance level is around ten thousandths of an inch but with the granite they can take that down to a 1 thousandths level). Also, cast iron is actually more susceptible to breakage and, with the granite tops being thicker and heavier, the granite provides greater stability as well as helps to dampen vibration.

Why did they think of granite? Well, besides the benefits mentioned above, as the team was discussing what unique features they could bring to their line of tools, their representative in their Asian company (all other six members are in North America) suggested granite because they are located next to the largest source of granite in the world. And so the use of granite took its next step into the world of woodworking machines.

First responses to the idea typically include a questionable look as visions of kitchen counter tops comes to mind. But with a little education the benefits mentioned above start to override the perception and people become more receptive to the idea. Also, the 10-year warrantee that will come with the granite top will help reduce the users' concerns!

*Availability*
The first models to be introduced will be available in October of this year. We will be seeing:
- a jointer with a granite fence (it will also be available with the standard cast iron) 
- a 14" bandsaw with a granite table, again with the option of the standard cast iron.

Then, in late January of 2008, there will be a new table saw introduced. Currently their table saw option is a contractor saw. Other companies have introduced what is referred to as a hybrid saw - a contractor saw with the motor housed inside the cabinet, providing protection for the motor, added safety features, and more efficient dust collection. These are wonderful features for a saw to have.

The drawback to the hybrid is that it is presumed to be a true cabinet saw which is designed for finer precision than the contractor's saw which is meant for rough cuts. Steel City Tools ' answer to the hybrid is to make it a true cabinet saw, which means greater precision.

Their "Steel City Cabinet Saw" will be available with a 1 ½ HP motor as well as 3 HP and will have the granite table.



*The Future*
The goal of the company right now is to further develop their distribution base. Their plan is to work with woodworking dealers rather than the big box stores and so their focus is on filling the gaps, geographically. For example, in Canada, they are seeking dealers in northern and central Ontario and in the prairies. They want to have their machines available wherever there is a big population, everywhere in North America.

And what if you don't happen to live in North America and you want to get your hands on a Steel City machine? Mr. McEntee chuckled at this and said, "We'd find a way."

*Tips for LumberJocks*
When asked what words of wisdom he had to pass on to woodworkers, Mr. McEntee had two key tips: 1) safety, safety, safety, and 2) research!

In our world of marketing ploys it is easy to get caught up in the "I have to have it" mentality, whether it is because the tool supposedly has some amazing features or because you get a lot of free things with it when you make the purchase. But Mr. McEntee advises woodworkers to do their research before they purchase and buy the best they can afford based on their own personal needs and their wallet.

He says that woodworking shows are the biggest marketing ploy and often people will buy things that never get used. Before you buy, he suggests, select the product that best suits your needs and then go shopping. Then, if the freebies happen to be attached to the product you have selected, well, then, you are getting a good deal.

Mr. McEntee also praises the online forums for the help they give regarding research. But, he also warns, don't write something off because a tool didn't work for someone. Perhaps their woodworking needs are different or perhaps they got that one in a thousand that was faulty. Research - get more than one opinion; know your needs. Do all of the legwork before you buy so that you aren't kicking yourself later.

That is good advice (not only regarding woodworking) and is a great way to wrap up an informative conversation!

*Thank You*
Thank you to Mr. McEntee, for taking the time to chat with me, and to Steel City Tool Works for their innovation and for their addition to the woodworking world.

MsDebbieP

P.S. Keep your eyes open for Part II of this interview. I will be meeting with Mr. McEntee in person at Steel City Tool Works, Canada, in the near future!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


Another great job Debbie! Thanks.


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


Debbie - Woodworking and Journalism, you are amazing. great article, I had not heard of this company.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


My friend, I'm very impressed with your writing skill. Great blog entry. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


Excellent, excellent, excellent! Great reporting Deb. When I 1st heard of the granite tops I thought what a great idea. Sounds like we'll be seeing some beautiful stuff coming from Steel City.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


I'll be meeting with them at an upcoming Wood Show. Hopefully I'll be able to give you some more information then.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


Also, I'll keep their 14" granite table bandsaw in mind. I will probably be in the market around the time they come out. So far I'm leaning towards the Rikon, but the coolness factor is attractive. It will be interesting to see how they are priced.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Debbie,

Great job! Great article!

As the inventor of the ezee-feed system, I am often consulted by individuals wanting to purchase a table saw, but overwhelmed by the many choices on the market. Typically, they are seeking my recommendation in what to buy, or what not to buy, and why.

I have become quite familiar with the many brands / models, as we are constantly researching them to design mounting systems, or verify our existing mounting systems works with particular saws.

In addition to seeing them "up close and personal" , I also have had many conversations with woodworking store owners, regarding product service, product quality, customer service etc…

These conversations usually include hands on, and side by side comparisions. Two saws consistantly rank highest overall in these previously mentioned catagories. Saw Stop, and Steel City Tool Works.

I must say the Saw Stop is ranked number one, due to the safety factor, which we are all familiar with by now. This company also enjoys a very high ranking among store owners for their customer service. The only negative comment that has ever been made has been the cost of the saw. We all know quality and innovation cost money.

Almost tie, I would say, is Steel City Tool Works. The comments by retailers is also very high praise. They consider quality of the product, and as important to them, quality of service. If they receive poor service, imagine what us single purchase buyers will receive. This reflects badly on them if they are unable to resolve an issue with a piece of equipment they have recommended or sold. Stuff rolls downhill!

I have yet to hear a single negative comment, regarding any dealings with the company, or products they have introduced to the market, in their relatively short time on the market.

Having had the pleasure of hands on inspections of some of their tools, I'm most impressed. They are seeking to make a name for themselves as a high quaility, high service company. And so far, they've done just that!

Just when other companies are looking to cheapen the costs of their tools, and in turn their prices to remain competitive, along comes a "newcomer", that refuses to join in the game.

I am aware of the backround of the principles of the company coming from Delta, and I am very pleased they have taken the high road when it comes to their product line.

Bottom line, for pro shops I recommend saw stop. (insurance issues), but for "joe homeowner", who can't justify the cost of that machine, it is hands down, Steel City!

Lee


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


Deb, you have done a great job with this series….I have to admit I am kind of jelous but I got over that pretty quickly. Great articles. Please keep it up.

Lee, thanks for the great response. It was very enlightening. It's good to hear the opions of today's tool designers who have first hand experience with what they are talking about. Too many times we get marketing info from the paper mags. not true revews of the products. On top of that, you also get personal preferences and bias in some of the reviews. I have seen articles by several so called "editors" making blanket statements about things such as "Don't ever buy a swiss chisel, they aren't worth the money." I thought this was a very broad statement for someone to make in such a open forum.

Please continue to share your experiences with us. I for one value you advise. It helps me narrow my field when I start looking at large ticket items. Thanks again.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


Lee, great info from personal experience. Thank you for sharing that.

Greg, thanks for the feedback  It's pretty exciting and, being a Life Guide, it is really fun to see the "people" behind the products.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


Great review Debbie. Can't wait to do the thanks for interview certificate!
I think you need business cards…hmm who could design them? I'll have to think about that. LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


Great Job Debbie. And thanks Lee from a personal point of view, of a user that is asked like a salesman what he would recommend.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


Great job, Debbie, and thanks Lee for that commentary. Very useful as I decide on the future of my tablesaw.

Cheers!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works, Part I*
> 
> Steel City Tool Works may be the new kid on the block but don't let that fool you - there is a lot of experience behind the name.
> 
> ...


*A couple edits to the interview.*

Thanks to Mr. McEntee for clarifying a couple of things that I had written in this interview:

*Granite / Cast Iron breakage susceptibility*: "There really is no "scientific proof" to this although your point about thickness strength & vibration dampening is correct."

*Availability*: "We actually have had a cast iron version of the granite saw in our line up since our market intro. It is our "entry point" cabinet saw which is our answer to the competitive models known as hybrid contractor saws. Our saw is a cast iron table version in a 1.75 HP package, model 35670 as well as a 3 HP package, model 35675 ( only one in the industry for this category of saw). The advantage of our saw is that all of the trunnion & motor assembly is mounted on the cabinet vs bolted to the underside of the cast table. The advantage is that the cabinet mounting provides for the precision alignment adjustments that cabinet makers demand of a saw. The hybrid contractor saws do not allow for this. In January of 2008 our granite top version of this saw will be made available & it will also sport a "riving knife" feature for added functionality & safety.

Thank you, again, Mr. McEntee for clarifying this and for the additional information on the saw!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*OMS Tool Company *

From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?

This week, I had the pleasure of speaking with *Jim Lindsay, President of OMS Tool Company* and inventor of the *DowelMax*. 


*The History*
I asked Jim how the transition to inventing took place and he shared a bit of history with me. In 1995, he was ten years away from retirement and not really looking forward to it. Then, one day as he was working in his shop, he had the idea for the soon-to-be "DowelMax". He spent the next five years creating prototypes, machining the components, and applying for patents, all the while still running his Marine Surveying company.

With both endeavours in full gear, Jim and his wife, Marie, brought their son, Michael, into the business. Michael just happened to have a degree in Business Administration and a diploma in Mechanical Engineering Technology. The family committed themselves to the company and did everything themselves, from cleaning, to assembly and packaging, to mailing, administration, and marketing. 
In 2005, the Marine service was sold and the DowelMax became the full-time focus.

*The Tool*
Sales of the DowelMax are slowly growing, as woodworkers not only become aware of the product but also see the benefits of the jig. The DowelMax provides an accurate and easy to use method of doing dowel joinery which provides an extremely strong joint. (For more information on how the DowelMax works, visit their website as well as the video demonstration created by our very own LumberJock, Mot.)

Jim shows us the DowelMax

Thanks to Jim for posing for the picture, to the photographer at OMS Tools, to our Canadian Film Crew, Jenn Dietrich, for taking the picture of MsDebbieP, and to Douglas Bordner our pixelator here at LumberJocks.com, for uniting the two images.

Jim sums up the value of DowelMax by saying, "Speaking as a woodworker and not an inventor or owner, I consider it the most efficient and versatile product on the market. I honestly believe that eventually Dowelmax will be very successful world wide, but perhaps not in my lifetime."

According to Jim, the extreme care taken in the design and manufacturing of the DowelMax is an important component of the success of the tool. He says that "the Dowelmax is not a gadget so they don't cut corners to make it more profitable". It is aimed at the most discerning woodworkers who want a quality tool that will last a lifetime. The DowelMax's quality and usefulness has not gone unnoticed. It won an "International Innovator's Gold Medal Award" at London's Tomorrow's World Exhibition in 2000.

*Availability*
The OMS Tool Company is located in British Columbia, Canada and their online ordering makes the DowelMax available worldwide. There are DowelMax owners in Australia, New Zealand, Brazil, Mexico, Caribbean, United Kingdom, Ireland, France, Belgium, Norway, South Africa, and Saudi Arabia. (There is an additional shipping charge for international orders.)

Knowing that woodworkers around the world use different measuring systems, it's important to note that the jig is now available with metric guides and accessories.

*Customer Service*
Standing behind their product is a number one priority for the family-run business. An iron-clad guarantee plus convenient phone support creates a confident relationship between the company and the client. (How can you go wrong, when the technical support is provided by the inventor himself?!)

*Misconceptions*
Two misconceptions about the DowelMax that Jim hears is: 1) the strength of dowel joinery is not as good as other joints and 2) the cost of the unit is too pricey.

To address the first concern, the OMS Tool Company conducted a variety of strength tests in March of this year, comparing the use of dowels to biscuits and tenons. Test videos can be seen here, showing the superior strength of dowels. Be sure to watch the first video to see how the testing was set up.

In response to the second perception, that the item is expensive, Jim states that, in reality, it is not. When you take into account the quality of the tooling involved, the related costs for producing the tool, the effectiveness and efficiency of the product, and compare it to the cost of other quality joinery tools, then one can see that the price is indeed reasonable.

*Tips to the LumberJocks*
When asked for tips to pass on to woodworkers, Jim's response made me smile: "With all due respect I would think it presumptuous of me to offer advice or words of wisdom to such accomplished woodworkers, however on the lighter side, I am probably older than most of your LumberJocks members and I would offer this advice from all my years of experience. (1) Never argue with a woman because undoubtedly you will lose and (2) if you want to live a long and healthy life, never tell your wife or your daughter that their hair's a mess!" 
Definitely words of wisdom!

*Thank You*
I'd like to thank Jim for taking the time to tell us a little about his journey as an inventor/woodworker. I'd also like to take this time to thank him for his generous donation of a DowelMax to one of our Summer Awards Recipients!

MsDebbieP


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Great visit Debbie. Thanks


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Great visit, Debbie. I'm an avid user of this tool, as many know. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


I'm an avid user as well, Tom, and I tell you, it was hard to remain objective. I just wanted to say "woo hoo-this is the greatest tool ever!" 

Did you watch the strength test videos? They are really interesting.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Debbie'

Thanks for the article on this history of dowell max.

I know first hand what they have gone thru, as I too am experiencing the pains of inventing something.

I now go around trying not to come up with any new ideas. LOL

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


haha that's funny Lee-really inspirational!! 
(laughed out loud on that one))


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb….I hope you told him how much I'm looking forward to using my new Dowelmax. I plan on doing a project almost immediately with it and blogging the process. I'm not even sure what it's going to be yet but there will be lots of dowels….


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie. I'm going to check out the strength tests. I must admit I've been in the lack-of-strength-perception crowd. What do I know though? I sometimes argue with KT. Ha!

Nice writeup.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Darn. The videos are not Mac friendly…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Jeff,
I downloaded a Mac compatible plug-in via Firefox that let's these play the hi-rez version.
The plug-in is here.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Doug, I got a prompt for the same one when I tried earlier but didn't see a trial version (yes, I'm being cheap). We do, however, need a plugin so we can avoid the headaches of downloading and converting. Is it worth the $ in your estimation? Work seamlessly?

Sorry, Debbie. Not trying to hi-jack the thread. :-/


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


I'm still on the trial-version, but while you were posting I switched links to a freebie I found at versiontracker.com We will have to see if this works. Inquiring prospective DowelMax Mac-users need to know!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


I'm on a Mac and they opened for me no problem (except the Oak Tenon one.. and that one I clicked on the dial-up version and it worked fine.)

I must have already been "plugged in"  
(and I didn't pay any money for any plug in….

So Caliper .. have you watched the strength tests? What do you think?

Bob, yes I told Jim that you were really excited about your Award and are looking forward to using it. I can't wait to see what you make with it.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie. I haven't yet. I'll have to try this weekend to get a plug-in that works for me. Odd that yours worked. Are you a Firefox user or Safari?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Firefox but I just tried it with my Safari and it worked there as well.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


Finally got to see them. Really impressive. Did he mention what wood the dowels were made of? I'm wondering how much difference that makes? Regardless, if you use a concentration of dowels with a decent diameter you get a joint that is stronger that a M&T. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *OMS Tool Company *
> 
> From Marine Surveying to inventing a woodworking tool: why of course, what else would one do?
> 
> ...


the dowels that come with the kit are the type that expand with the use of glue. Not sure if this is what he used though.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Roarockit (The Veneering System)*

What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!









(Thanks to Roarockit for the original image and to Douglas Bordner, our pixelator, for the photo editing to include MsDebbieP)

Ted Hunter and wife, Norah Jackson, started the Roarockit company not too long ago, in an effort to make veneering accessible to everyone.

*The History*
Norah and Ted, who has been teaching at the Ontario College of Art and Design for the past twenty years, were on vacation in Maui, eight years ago, when they happened upon the "Hui No'eau Visual Arts Center", a non-profit gathering place for artists. While touring the grounds they noticed an old woodworking shop that had been abandoned and an idea started to form.

Ted volunteered to fix up the shop and to offer classes. Of course, this offer was well-received, but there was one catch: Ted and Norah would be teaching children and they hadn't done that before. After some thought, Norah came up with the idea of teaching them how to build a skateboard deck. This project would be something the students would be interested in and so they'd have their full attention. And so the journey began.

Over the next six years, Ted and Norah facilitated many classes and students were each able to make their own skateboard in just a week's time. The highlight, for Ted, was watching the look on the children's faces as they watched the vacuum process work its magic.

After the success in the classes, the deck kit was born. Their goal was to take what they have created in Maui and make it accessible to everyone. The challenges included finding alternatives to using an electric vacuum pump and plaster for the molds, as these were costly and not convenient for shipping.

*The Kit*
The result of their brainstorming was a hand pump, which has the same vacuum power as an electric pump, and making a mold from foam rather than plaster.

These alternatives to the traditional veneering technique fulfilled their goal, and with the addition of the plastic bag, the sealing tape, and the breather netting, the *Thin Air Press* was born. The basic kit plus 1/16th inch Canadian Hard-Maple veneer provides everything one needs to build his/her own skateboard deck.

Their contact at Woodcraft was not only excited about this skateboard kit but quickly encouraged them to create a kit for woodworkers in general, which includes a two-foot square vacuum bag, opening up the building possibilities. From here, Roarockit really took flight.

*Teaching *
Following the success of the classes at the Art Centre in Maui, Ted and Norah are now working with OASIS, an alternative school in Toronto, and the No Child Left Behind program in Chicago. Here, the students once again learn woodworking skills through the guise of making their own skateboard, as well as develop the personal skills needed to complete such a project.

At OASIS, the students get credit for finishing the skateboard deck, an art credit if they add a design to their creation, and, now, they are able to build two decks, putting one for sale in their store. With the second deck, they not only see a profit but also receive an entrepreneur credit. The 90% + attendance rate is a clear sign of the program's success.

A future goal for the program is to teach the older students how to pass on their skills by going to other alternative schools and student programs and teach others how to make their own skateboard deck. The benefits keep on multiplying.

*The Future*
In the plans for Roarockit, is the goal of increasing the availability of the kits, continuing to make them accessible to everyone. The kits are currently available through Lee Valley, Rockler, and Woodcraft and is also available through Carba-tec in Australia. (And, because the kits are available online, this makes them available to everyone around the world.)

Ted and Norah are also busy preparing for the opening of their school in Toronto, where they will be teaching children and adults how to work with their hands, creating skateboards. In one month's time, Roarockit will be the world's first professional skateboard deck making school!

But the goals do not stop there! No, Roarockit is always looking for new ideas for non-traditional methods of building. One idea to look for in the future is "freehand bending". This is yet another way for Ted and Norah to draw people into the world of working with their hands.

Does it stop there? Not at all. Roarockit has developed a curriculum kit for schools; they want to provide seminars for teachers on professional development days; they want to pass on the arts of marquetry, bending furniture components, and bent wood sculptures all through the process of using the vacuum press; and they are seeking connections with Scouts and other boys & girls clubs to continue spreading the skill that will benefit children in so many ways and perhaps even use the skateboard decks as items to auction off for charities.

*Other Resources*
On the website there are a number of tutorials available. Visit the Roarockit tutorial site to learn how to use the Thin Air Press, how to make a foam mold, and many other skills.

The site also has two blogs: the Roarockit Blog and the Thin Air Press Blog.

*Ted's Favourite Product*
When asked what his favourite product was, Ted was eager to say that the best moment is when a young student, having taken a class, orders some veneer to make something else. This is when Ted knows that they "get it" and have transferred the knowledge learned in the class to doing projects on their own. Although I was talking to Ted on the phone at the time, I'm sure I heard a smile!

Ted also is proud to say that the Roarockit kits makes the woodworking process accessible to all and many people wouldn't have even tried it otherwise.

*Clarifying Misconceptions*
According to Ted and Norah there are a few misconceptions about the Roarockit: 1) they don't know what it is and so disregard it, (The classes offered are definitely taking care of this) 2) the hand pump can't possibly replace an electric pump; (it does!!) 3) the hand pump would take too long to use; (it takes less than one minute to pump out the air and create a vacuum) 4) the plastic bags will lose air before the process is complete. (Ted and Norah have returned from trips to Maui and the bags have not lost their pressure).

Many people think that the kit is too simple to believe - but believe it. The adaptations of electric pump to hand pump and plaster molds to foam have not lessened the effectiveness of the process. Just check out the blogs to see the end results.

*Tips to the LumberJocks*
This quick question got a quick response back. Ted's tip is to "Keep It Simple!"

*Thank You*
I'd like to thank Ted and Norah, at Roarockit, for taking the time to talk to me about their company's journey as well as for all the wonderful things they are doing to help our youth develop skills to build things on their own as well as personal skills such as responsibility and self-confidence.

-MsDebbieP


----------



## mike (Aug 7, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


Debbie

Great review. Just to add some emphasis for the Carpathian Elm Burl Mirror posted in my projects I used the Roarockit vacuum kit as my veering press.

Worked great and I have used it for several smaller veneering projects as well. For some one wishing 
to experiment with veneering without the investment in a vacuum pump system - this can't be beat.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


excellent! Thanks Mike. It's great to hear from first-hand experience.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie. I don't remember where I first read about Roarockit but it was a while ago and It's nice to know the whole story.

Congratulatuions to them. I might assist at David's school for some woodworking projects. They would probably love a homemade skateboard.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


Deb….did you happen to talk to these folks after reading this? http://lumberjocks.com/topics/858 If not it's a strange coincidence. I've been talking with a guy in Chicago that is using the roarockit to teach industrial arts in high schools and met Ted and Norah in Maui.

A little exerpt of our conversation.

"not sure if you are aware but the roarockit story had its humble beginnings less than a decade ago in hawaii. ted and norah hunter , avid wind surfers themselves, developed this accessible teaching program on maui to bring life to a hui wood shop that had gone into disuse. it was during our meeting out there last may that i was introduced to the recently revived activity of stand up paddle surfing. funny thing is that ted, norah and i discussed the pros and cons of their process and how it applies to paddle making over the phone a couple nights ago. imagine it… wouldn't it be wonderful to be able to assist with bringing this experience full circle and return something back to the people of the islands which the duke would be proud of?"

The roarockit looks like a great way to get into vacuum pressing relatively inexpensively.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


coincidence-I actually saw their name on some other search that I had been doing.

That is so cool. stand-up paddles, skateboards…. it's all coming together!!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


Hey, Debbie, interesting article. I've been using this product for two years. See picture here.

Debbie, a correction to your article. Roarockit is available from Carba-tec in Australian and had been for some time.

By the way - in my opinion, this firm would do itself a big marketing favor if they changed the name of their product when marketing to woodworkers. Something like Manual Vacuum Veneer Press would be a good starting point.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


thanks for the correction Don.

I'll change it in the original posting.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


Want one, want one, want one. Did I say that out loud?.
And I think I might actually have an established "Top Ten Excuse" for the new tool. Plus it seems eminently reasonable in price. Won't have to resort to Mot's *Boxless Sneak*.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


Yesterday I had the privilege of visiting Ted and Norah (thanks to my chauffeur, Jenn). What a wonderful experience this was. I'll be writing about it as soon as I get the photos off of my camera.

Thank you Ted and Norah. What wonderful hosts!


----------



## TedfromRoarockit (Sep 1, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


We had a fun time with MsDebbie and Jenn. Thanks for dropping by and for letting us bend your ear about our kits and teaching our youth how to use their hands again.

Ted


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


Ted-
Welcome to Lumberjocks. Nice avatar! Congratulations on a fine product and an even finer mission. I hope to soon be on the burgeoning list of woodworkers working veneers with a Roarockit.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


Hi Ted! !!!

It was all MY pleasure!! (and Jenn's)
Start a conversation about kids and changing the world and, boy, I'm hooked!!! You are an inspiration.

and yes-nice avatar! 
Douglas, you should see this piece of sculpture. Oh My Goodness!!!! ... What an artist.


----------



## shapeshifter (Aug 31, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


hi ted… hello debbie… hey now bob! small world isn't it? i love it when circles join together and become enmeshed. just makes me feel all bubbly inside! this is gonna be a fun place to hang around.

hmmmm… wonder how hard it would be to get gary young to take a peek at what's going on over here. maybe even join the party? i know that he's been real busy getting his latest operation into gear. oh yeah, an invite is going out as we "speak".

as i've posted in bob's thread on the roarockit vacuum system, the simplicity of the product is what endears it to the people who experience it's application. for those determined to use their electrical pumps as opposed to the manual one provided… it is really easy to make a step-down converter to the bag's valve using decreasing diameters of pvc pipe. i use this just to provide the apprentice programs with another option and to prove that there is no real difference in the pressure qualities between the two.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


I didn't know I was going to be so inspired by surfers 

Gorgeous works of art.


----------



## TedfromRoarockit (Sep 1, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit (The Veneering System)*
> 
> What a surprise I had when I started preparing for this interview and I found that the company is located in Toronto, Canada - not too far away from me! Yippee!
> 
> ...


Here is a ink to pictures of some of my work.
Enjoy

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/TedfromRoarockit#comment-54817


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Roarockit - Part II (Veneering Lesson)*

This past Friday (August 31, 2007) my daughter, (our Canadian Film Crew, / chauffeur) "volunteered" to drive me to Toronto for a personal tour of Ted & Norah's new location for their Roarockit business and skateboard school. The first part of the interview is found here

First of all, I have to say that the travel gods were with us as the trip took us less than two hours, with no traffic jams. Wow. Anyone who has driven to Toronto knows that this is not a common occurrence.

Anyway, we found the location without any difficulties and were quickly greeted by smiling faces. After quick introductions, Jenn and I received a tour of the building - starting with their classroom and the stairs that were being built for their basement workspace. As with most things the stairs are more than function-they are art, as they are built out of handmade skateboard decks! (Since this is a piece of art in the making I didn't take a photo of it. Perhaps Ted can share that with us in a blog some time  )

Downstairs is located their Thin Air Press work area, where orders are packaged and prepared for shipping. I found it interesting that the stack of packaging even looked like a piece of artwork!










Ted and Norah talked a little bit about the business and Ted showed us his portfolio of sculptures. One of his pieces, which we got to see one component of, is permanently on display at a museum in Philadelphia. I have to apologize and say that I don't remember the name of the museum.

We then got right into using the Thin Air Press








(I'm not sure what I'm doing in this photo. It looks like I'm going to do some yoga moves or something) .. but, I'm ready to begin. 









First, we glued the sheets of Canadian Hard Maple veneer together. (This veneer is also available through their website). The veneer for the skateboard kit is pre-cut and ready to go. 









Then the breather netting is slipped over the styrofoam mold and the layers of veneer…. 









and then the air is simply pumped out, using the easy to use hand-pump. It only took a minute. Very easy and fun to watch as the wood formed itself around the mold.










.. when the air was out.. all that was left was to wait for the glue to dry. 









Jenn and I received lots of tips regarding veneering … 









After the veneering lesson was complete, we had a fascinating discussion about teaching youth skills such as woodworking, problem-solving, and resiliency. It was especially interesting as we had a preschool teacher (myself), a high school teacher (my daughter) and a college/university professor (Ted) sharing the same insights and experiences, just from different age levels.

The possibilities to support our youth, to provide learning opportunities to those who have never tried woodworking, and to give back to the community are endless. As we discussed the different programs using the Thin Air Press, it was clear that Ted and Norah are definitely doing their bit at making a difference!

Our conversation continued on over lunch, a surprise meal provided by Ted and Norah, and then it was time to go, ... but first, one final picture in front of their new school.










I'd like to thank Ted and Norah for all that they are doing for the youth of today, for their easy-to-use veneering kit, and for the wonderful day we shared with them.

- MsDebbieP

(Photos taken by Jenn Dietrich, Canadian Film Crew)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit - Part II (Veneering Lesson)*
> 
> This past Friday (August 31, 2007) my daughter, (our Canadian Film Crew, / chauffeur) "volunteered" to drive me to Toronto for a personal tour of Ted & Norah's new location for their Roarockit business and skateboard school. The first part of the interview is found here
> 
> ...


Great Debbie. Glad you were able to visit and fill us in on what they are up to.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit - Part II (Veneering Lesson)*
> 
> This past Friday (August 31, 2007) my daughter, (our Canadian Film Crew, / chauffeur) "volunteered" to drive me to Toronto for a personal tour of Ted & Norah's new location for their Roarockit business and skateboard school. The first part of the interview is found here
> 
> ...


Looks like someone has Mom's big smile!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit - Part II (Veneering Lesson)*
> 
> This past Friday (August 31, 2007) my daughter, (our Canadian Film Crew, / chauffeur) "volunteered" to drive me to Toronto for a personal tour of Ted & Norah's new location for their Roarockit business and skateboard school. The first part of the interview is found here
> 
> ...


I want to see you on that board Deb….great job.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit - Part II (Veneering Lesson)*
> 
> This past Friday (August 31, 2007) my daughter, (our Canadian Film Crew, / chauffeur) "volunteered" to drive me to Toronto for a personal tour of Ted & Norah's new location for their Roarockit business and skateboard school. The first part of the interview is found here
> 
> ...


lol I had instructions NOT to turn it into a skateboard for myself 

But I have it sanded now…. not sure what the next step is.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit - Part II (Veneering Lesson)*
> 
> This past Friday (August 31, 2007) my daughter, (our Canadian Film Crew, / chauffeur) "volunteered" to drive me to Toronto for a personal tour of Ted & Norah's new location for their Roarockit business and skateboard school. The first part of the interview is found here
> 
> ...


Nice job Debbie! Sorry I missed this. I was just reading your blog and followed the linkage. I bumped into the Roarockit site a few months ago while looking at veneering links. Great job on the deck!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit - Part II (Veneering Lesson)*
> 
> This past Friday (August 31, 2007) my daughter, (our Canadian Film Crew, / chauffeur) "volunteered" to drive me to Toronto for a personal tour of Ted & Norah's new location for their Roarockit business and skateboard school.  The first part of the interview is found here
> 
> ...


thanks  
It was so easy and looks so great.
Of course, now I have to buy a second one so I can build the bench that I have planned in my head


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roarockit - Part II (Veneering Lesson)*
> 
> This past Friday (August 31, 2007) my daughter, (our Canadian Film Crew, / chauffeur) "volunteered" to drive me to Toronto for a personal tour of Ted & Norah's new location for their Roarockit business and skateboard school. The first part of the interview is found here
> 
> ...


This weekend was the School's big grand opening and, since I needed a second skateboard deck, Rick and I headed down to Toronto to "kill two birds with one stone", as they say.

We arrived early and main room was empty and I called out "hello" to announce ourselves. From a window overlooking the room I was greeted with a hello (not Norah or Ted) and then a big, "Why it's MsDebbieP!!!"

My mind had to go into overdrive to figure out who would recognize me - why, of course, a fellow LumberJock!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

* Canadian Woodworking Magazine - Part II*

Last month, I visited the home of Paul & Linda Fulcher, publishers of Canadian Woodworking Magazine. (See the first part of this series). This week, I was able to ask some questions for the MsDebbieP's Company interviews series.










*THE HISTORY*
The Canadian Woodworking Magazine was first published in 1995 and was black and white print on newsprint pages. The magazine was, then, a "freebie" given out at wood show, focusing on the province of Ontario for the most part.

Paul and Linda at that time ran the Brantford Wood Show. After eight years with this venture, they realized that their journey was leading them more towards publicity and away from the shows and so they sold the "Brantford Wood Show" business.

The purchaser of the Wood Show business happened to mention, during conversations, that she wouldn't be able to run the show as well as produce her magazine and would have to sell the Canadian Woodworking Magazine business and, so, in 1999 Paul and Linda purchased the magazine.

The goal of the Fulchers was to use their connection made in the wood shows, their skills and interests in publishing to take the current magazine and make it a national publication. They wanted to work with Canadian writers and focus on the needs of woodworkers in Canada.

Two of the primary strategies to achieve their goal were to travel to all the wood shows, countrywide, to get their brand recognized and to work with a distributing company to get the magazine on the newsstands.

Today, the magazine is indeed available across the country and is published 6 times a year. The magazine is packed with tips, plans, tool review, and much more. Although the magazine is targeted for Canadian woodworkers, they have subscribers from around the world.

*FAVOURITES*
The best part of the business for Paul and Linda is knowing that they are able to help others achieve their goals. The feedback received from woodworkers at wood shows reinforces the positive impact the magazine is having.

The Fulchers also find it rewarding to empower their readers to network with others, not only learning from them but providing advice as well. For example, Paul says that when he gets a woodworking question in his emails, rather than simply answering the question, he directs them to the Canadian Woodworking online forum. Not only does he then get the reward of seeing the woodworkers join the forum and get the support they needed but before long they, themselves, become a resource to others, providing tips and strategies.

Paul & Linda go on to say that a third great pleasure is to see couples working together on projects, whether it is a "builder-finisher", a "designer/builder" or "some other type of working relationship. They love seeing people share their passions, just as they do with their business.

*THE FORUM*
The Canadian Woodworking Forum has been part of the magazine since the beginning but it has seen a lot of changes in the past two years. They have over 2400 members and Paul is proud to point out that they can have over 500 members online at one time.

*THE FUTURE*
"What is the vision for the future" is a frequently posed question at planning meetings. Their goals are to 1) draw from the knowledge of the woodworking community and to give back to it; 2) to provide information needed to help woodworkers develop their skills, their shops, and their dreams; and 3) to build better woodworkers.

*TIPS FOR LUMBERJOCKS *
What tips do Paul and Linda have for the LumberJocks? A direct quote says it best: "Connect with the woodworking community, to both pass on your knowledge and benefit from the knowledge of others. By connecting with the woodworking community you will draw from the traditions of woodworking, which embrace basic skills and techniques. Share inspiration with others who share your love of wood."

THANK YOU
Thanks to the Fulchers for the great magazine, for being a sponsor of LumberJocks' Summer Awards Even, and for all they do to support woodworkers.

- MsDebbieP


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> * Canadian Woodworking Magazine - Part II*
> 
> Last month, I visited the home of Paul & Linda Fulcher, publishers of Canadian Woodworking Magazine. (See the first part of this series). This week, I was able to ask some questions for the MsDebbieP's Company interviews series.
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. ddebbie;

Great article, but coming from the Director herself, what else could be expected.

Interesting, the paths life leads us on. Sure would be easier if we came with an owners manual, complete with a trouble shooting section.

Lee

LJ the LJ


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> * Canadian Woodworking Magazine - Part II*
> 
> Last month, I visited the home of Paul & Linda Fulcher, publishers of Canadian Woodworking Magazine. (See the first part of this series). This week, I was able to ask some questions for the MsDebbieP's Company interviews series.
> 
> ...


Well done Deb.

I hear you on that one Lee. Be nice to have some directions to read.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> * Canadian Woodworking Magazine - Part II*
> 
> Last month, I visited the home of Paul & Linda Fulcher, publishers of Canadian Woodworking Magazine. (See the first part of this series). This week, I was able to ask some questions for the MsDebbieP's Company interviews series.
> 
> ...


Real men don't need instructions.

I've got a T-Shirt that says that.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> * Canadian Woodworking Magazine - Part II*
> 
> Last month, I visited the home of Paul & Linda Fulcher, publishers of Canadian Woodworking Magazine. (See the first part of this series). This week, I was able to ask some questions for the MsDebbieP's Company interviews series.
> 
> ...


if men had the instructions, they wouldn't read them anyway.

thanks for the kind words 

It's interesting, as I write about the interviews, how many life lessons can be drawn from the conversations. I find, especially, that there are lots of tips about becoming a full-time woodworkers hidden amongst the "histories" of the companies.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> * Canadian Woodworking Magazine - Part II*
> 
> Last month, I visited the home of Paul & Linda Fulcher, publishers of Canadian Woodworking Magazine. (See the first part of this series). This week, I was able to ask some questions for the MsDebbieP's Company interviews series.
> 
> ...


I would have thought the instructions would have been for the Men's operators (women). I know for a fact that I have not read the instructions on how to operate the women in my life….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> * Canadian Woodworking Magazine - Part II*
> 
> Last month, I visited the home of Paul & Linda Fulcher, publishers of Canadian Woodworking Magazine. (See the first part of this series). This week, I was able to ask some questions for the MsDebbieP's Company interviews series.
> 
> ...


well.. there's your problem!! 
perhaps you need to do more woodworking together, as suggested by the Fulchers, and you could get the instructions first hand rather than reading about them..


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Microplane*

This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.










_

Microplane is perhaps best known for their rasps, but there is so much more to this company.

*The History*
The company first began its journey making parts for dot-matrix printers. As the need for these parts began to disappear the company knew that they had to start building something else.

The parts, which they had been making for the printers, were extremely sharp and so the brainstorming focused on this quality. In 1990 the Microplane rasp was born.










In 1994, the journey took a little twist, as Mrs. Lee (of Lee Valley Tools see previous interview) was looking for something to grate some orange peel and picked up the Microplane rasp that he been brought home from the store. The rasp worked so well that it was relabeled in the Lee Valley catalogue as a kitchen gadget - the Microplane Grater.

Along with this surprise use, the company received many letters telling them of how their tools were being used in the kitchen, and a new division was born. Microplane was now known for its woodworking tools as well as housewares.

The feedback continued to come in, telling of different ways the tools were being used. Two years ago, based on feedback from customers, Microplane expanded into personal care - after hearing that the kitchen tools were being used as foot care files!

And so now, the Microplane company (which has locations in USA, Canada, and Europe) has three divisions: woodworking, housewares, and personal care.

*The Future *
The vision for the future of the company includes continued searching for new and innovative products using their patented process that will help make people's lives easier.

*The Tools*
What makes the products unique is the patented process of creating the rasps (etc.) using a chemical etching process rather than the typical stamping method.

The chemical etching creates a sharp edge that lasts longer, stays sharp longer, and is actually sharpened while being used on soft surfaces such as wood.

When asked what her favourite tool was, Ms Surratt named the stainless steel sanding disk. She says that there is nothing like it on the market and that it cuts faster and lasts longer than regular sanding disks.

Also, Ms. Surratt likes the disks because of their "green" benefits. Regular sandpaper creates a very fine dust (make up of sawdust and glues), which is very unhealthy to breathe in. Using the stainless steel sanding disks creates larger wood particles (and no contaminates) that basically fall to the ground rather than float around in the air. An added bonus is that the wood particles, mixed with glue, make good wood filler!

The sand disks, which come in coarse (40 grit), medium (80 grit), and fine (120 grit), removes wood five times faster than regular sandpaper, according to information on the website. Ms. Surratt also points out that the disks are intended to speed up the sanding process but not to create a finish-ready surface. 
*
Other Resources*
One of the hand tools that Ms. Surratt wanted to make note of is the Snap-in Rasp. The rasp has six different blades that can be attached and that can be flipped to do push or pull strokes.

The Snap-in Rasp cuts instead of tears, which means less sanding to do after. It can be used on end grain, cross grain - it doesn't matter.

For more information on their products, visit their website at http://microplane.com/

*Thank You*
I'd like to thank Ms. Surratt for taking the time to chat with me. It was very interesting to hear how the journey of the company has transformed since its beginnings as well as the information on their products and the etching process.

- MsDebbieP_


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


interesting.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


very interesting. Besides the tools themselves, I thought that the development of the company into what it is today provides a lot of "food for thought" for woodworkers considering entering the professional world.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


Interesting about the sand paper. Thanks Debbie.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


Debbie,

Very interesting read about Microplane. The evolution of the company is new to me. It's great to see American companies re-invent themselves like this.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


Bravo Debbie. Another well done story.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


Good job Deb. Good timing too. I've seen these and been interested in getting some of both the rasps and the drums. I do wish they made some smaller drums though. I'm going to get a set to help me work on the organic curves of my paddle. I plan on setting it up on a flexible neck for more control.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


well, Bob… this company sure seems to listen to its customers!! If you need a smaller drum, I'm sure they will listen…


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


Debbie,

If I am not mistaken, their stuff is also used by doctors during surgery. Try looking at www.microplanesurgery.com. It'll creep you out that they would use some of this stuff on the body. I think it mostly used for orthopaedic surgery.

Just thought you might like to know.

Rob


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


If you've ever watched them install an artificial knee it looks an awful lot like woodworking….yowch! Hammers, drills,...thankfully no tablesaws.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


they didn't mention it, Rob… but I'm sure they will be checking in to read the comments. So we'll find out!! Now, I do know that Lee Valley tools is involved in the surgical tools.

Bob, when my Mom had her hips replaced it was really cool (and freaky) to hear about what they had to do…. I told her that she should ask for the old bone, to make it into a lamp or something… haha.
we had lots of fun imitating the sounds of the sawing and drilling, in preparing her for the surgeries… (she was a good sport).


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


Ms Debbie, Great post! Thanks for doing that. They didn't happen to mention that they would want to buy my idea?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


Great Article Ms. Debbie.

Amazing revival of a company, no?

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


Rob, I'm sure they'll have a look at it 

Lee-it's fascinating. Great brainstorming: hey, looks like our company is a thing of the past.. what do we do now?? Ah…well, we're good at this …. let's make it do this instead!!

There are some struggling farmers up here that could use a little of that thinking!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


Great tour Debbie. I missed this one earlier and the LJ magazine brought it to life.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Microplane*
> 
> This week, I had the privilege of speaking with *Katie Surratt, the Marketting and Public Relations Associate at Microplane*.
> 
> ...


yes. .. I am intrigued by their products! I haven't order anything yet but it's on my list!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Wood Shows*

Next weekend (Sept. 29th) Rick and I are headed to the Woodstock Wood Show. This wood show is supposedly the largest one held in Canada. And that's pretty cool, since it is local!

I will be talking with some of the company representatives as well as drooling over some of the tools and watching some demonstrations.

*Are any of my fellow Ontarians going to attend?* I think the plan is to go in the afternoon, since I've heard that the crowds are smaller then. Also, I'd like to watch the wood carving and wood burning presentations.

And then in October, we'll be heading to the Woodworking Expo in Toronto. Not sure when we plan to attend this one. I have been told that it is Canada's equivalent of the Vegas show that had people all excited.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wood Shows*
> 
> Next weekend (Sept. 29th) Rick and I are headed to the Woodstock Wood Show. This wood show is supposedly the largest one held in Canada. And that's pretty cool, since it is local!
> 
> ...


Hello Ms Executive Director of Everything;

I sure wish I could go, because I like to drool too. but…..

At least when I'm drooling over tools, my wife doesn't hit me. LOL

Have fun!

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wood Shows*
> 
> Next weekend (Sept. 29th) Rick and I are headed to the Woodstock Wood Show. This wood show is supposedly the largest one held in Canada. And that's pretty cool, since it is local!
> 
> ...


and you are having the big shindig that weekend … I already had plans for the wood show.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wood Shows*
> 
> Next weekend (Sept. 29th) Rick and I are headed to the Woodstock Wood Show. This wood show is supposedly the largest one held in Canada. And that's pretty cool, since it is local!
> 
> ...


If you get a chance I'd like to hear reviews on jointers or planers with the carbide blades. I've been thinking of upgrading to a Shelix cutter head for my jointer, or buying an 8" version with the cutter head installed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wood Shows*
> 
> Next weekend (Sept. 29th) Rick and I are headed to the Woodstock Wood Show. This wood show is supposedly the largest one held in Canada. And that's pretty cool, since it is local!
> 
> ...


I'll find out what I can!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wood Shows*
> 
> Next weekend (Sept. 29th) Rick and I are headed to the Woodstock Wood Show. This wood show is supposedly the largest one held in Canada. And that's pretty cool, since it is local!
> 
> ...


"...go in afternoon because crowds are smaller…"

Around here you go in the morning, pack a lunch to eat in the car, and then back in the show in the afternoon.
And that is if you don't want to take any of the (free) courses.

For the first 8 or so years we went on Friday and then on Sunday afternoon (to get good deals on stuff they didn't want to pack out). 
Nowadays we just go on Friday because if it ain't a new item I probably already have it or have decided I don't want it. Doesn't do any good to go on sunday afternoon any more 'cause all the stuff is already sold.

The vendors have learned that in this market a 10% discount is about tops because they will sell it even without the discount.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wood Shows*
> 
> Next weekend (Sept. 29th) Rick and I are headed to the Woodstock Wood Show. This wood show is supposedly the largest one held in Canada. And that's pretty cool, since it is local!
> 
> ...


phew.. what a day!

Rick and I spent about 4 hours at the wood show, looking at the equipment, talking to representatives, and watching demonstrations.

We saw some magnificent carvings and a few beautiful pieces of furniture.

During our meanderings, "MsDebbieP" donned her regalia and posed for some pictures with company reps. (Look for the photos in some upcoming interviews). I endured a few laughs and stares as I struck my pose, wearing the Canadian LumberJock apparel. But, overall, it was fun - and I did get a nice hat from the Ridgid rep!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wood Shows*
> 
> Next weekend (Sept. 29th) Rick and I are headed to the Woodstock Wood Show. This wood show is supposedly the largest one held in Canada. And that's pretty cool, since it is local!
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wood Shows*
> 
> Next weekend (Sept. 29th) Rick and I are headed to the Woodstock Wood Show. This wood show is supposedly the largest one held in Canada. And that's pretty cool, since it is local!
> 
> ...


Can't wait, Debbie.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wood Shows*
> 
> Next weekend (Sept. 29th) Rick and I are headed to the Woodstock Wood Show. This wood show is supposedly the largest one held in Canada. And that's pretty cool, since it is local!
> 
> ...


IW .. I posted some information about the carbide blades in my "Steel City inteview" part II.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Steel City Tool Works (Part II) *

Today, Rick and I attended the Woodstock Wood Show and had the pleasure of meeting Jim McEntee, Vice President of Steel City Tool Works.. (See Part I of the interview with Jim)

At the wood show, Jim introduced me to Terry Ross, Sales Manager for the Ontario Region, and David Campagna, Sales Manager for Eastern Canada Region.



After some discussion about LumberJocks and what we are up to, we talked about the new products that will soon be introduced by Steel City. (for example: the jointer with the granite fence, as mentioned in part I of the interview).

I then asked about the carbide blades, as requested by IowaWoodcrafter in another discussion.

I hope I have this information correct: The carbide steel blade is much tougher and will last longer than the High Speed Steel. But, the HSS blades are more precise and give a cleaner finish. Selecting which blade to use, depends on what type of work you will primarily be doing with the machine.

The jointer that we looked at had a spiral blade (carbide inserts) as opposed to a straight blade. Going for the expensive carbide blades can add another $500 to the cost of the machine and takes a long time to set it up.

Rick attended a demonstration on jointers and planers and the presenter (a cabinet maker by trade) prefers the HSS blade over the carbide. He says that most people (hobbyists etc) sharpen their blades once a year but he sharpens his once a week.

Thanks again to Jim, and to Terry and David, who made me feel right at home at the Steel City booth, wearing my beaver hat and red plaid coat!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works (Part II) *
> 
> Today, Rick and I attended the Woodstock Wood Show and had the pleasure of meeting Jim McEntee, Vice President of Steel City Tool Works.. (See Part I of the interview with Jim)
> 
> ...


Steel City is supposed to be at the Edmonton Show this year. I'm looking forward to perusing their lineup. Thanks for the report, Debbie. How was the show, overall?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works (Part II) *
> 
> Today, Rick and I attended the Woodstock Wood Show and had the pleasure of meeting Jim McEntee, Vice President of Steel City Tool Works.. (See Part I of the interview with Jim)
> 
> ...


it was really good. Lots of displays and company reps to talk to.


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works (Part II) *
> 
> Today, Rick and I attended the Woodstock Wood Show and had the pleasure of meeting Jim McEntee, Vice President of Steel City Tool Works.. (See Part I of the interview with Jim)
> 
> ...


Ms Debbie - you are a hoot! You kill me with the beaver hat and the plaid. I had to take a minute smiling at the picture before i could even read the blog. You are just too cool!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works (Part II) *
> 
> Today, Rick and I attended the Woodstock Wood Show and had the pleasure of meeting Jim McEntee, Vice President of Steel City Tool Works.. (See Part I of the interview with Jim)
> 
> ...


cool? It was HOT….. the day turned out to be gorgeous, the rooms were full of people, and that hat and coat were HOT !!

but it was fun.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works (Part II) *
> 
> Today, Rick and I attended the Woodstock Wood Show and had the pleasure of meeting Jim McEntee, Vice President of Steel City Tool Works.. (See Part I of the interview with Jim)
> 
> ...


So much fun. Did you see any of the tools with Granite tops? Wondering if they had a bandsaw they were showing off.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works (Part II) *
> 
> Today, Rick and I attended the Woodstock Wood Show and had the pleasure of meeting Jim McEntee, Vice President of Steel City Tool Works.. (See Part I of the interview with Jim)
> 
> ...


October .. they will have one at the show in Toronto. Rick and i will be there as well and I'll be sure to get a picture.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Steel City Tool Works (Part II) *
> 
> Today, Rick and I attended the Woodstock Wood Show and had the pleasure of meeting Jim McEntee, Vice President of Steel City Tool Works.. (See Part I of the interview with Jim)
> 
> ...


Great Visit Debbie. Thanks for the report.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Techtronic Industries*

On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.










"TTI" is the umbrella organization that produces product lines including Ridgid, Ryobi, and Milwaukee Tools. The head office for TTI is located in South Carolina.

*The History*
Amongst other product lines, TTI acquired the Ryobi brand for North America in 2000, launched the RIDGID professional tools for The Home Depot in August 2003, and in January of 2005 they acquired the Milwaukee brand.

Although Keith and I didn't talk a lot about the different lines of tools I think the following may be of interest to woodworkers. The Ridgid tools have a life-time warrantee; the Ryobi line is high-end tools but priced more for hobbyists, and the Milwaukee line comes with a five-year warranty.

*The Future*
With being "the fastest growing tool company ever", the goal for the future is to continue to invent innovative products that meet the needs of woodworkers, with the "best tools" and the "best warranty".

One of the new tools to look for is the Ryobi nailer that will be part of their 18-volt line of tools. In this series, one battery style is used with many different tools.

*Favourite Product*
This question usually has people pause and think but they always have an answer! Keith's favourite products are the sanders (because there is no vibration) and the saws because they are designed so that the motor is out of the way and the base is designed to maintain its accuracy.

*What Makes the Company Unique*
According to Keith, what sets this company apart from others is that it is the fastest growing tool company due to its innovative engineers. Keith states that the extensive product testing includes prototypes being given to woodworking groups to test and provide feedback. Products can go back to groups several times as the improvements are identified and tested. They keep going through the process until they get it right and only then does the product get ready to be marketed.

As an example, they are, now, just coming out with a 3-blade thickness planer. Why? Because they wanted to maintain the quality results that their 2-blade was already achieving. They needed the 3-blades to maintain the sheering action needed and nothing else would do. The process was not about adding another blade just to sound good, but to create something that was guaranteed to do what it was supposed to do.

*Resources*
The Ridgid website currently has an online forum and more resources are in development at this time.

*Misconceptions*
One key piece of information that Keith wanted to clarify was the "life long warranty". It is *FREE* to the original owner of the tool. This means that if the tools breaks down, they will fix it. If the O-rings go on the nailer: they will fix it; if the brushes die on the drills: they will fix it; when the battery life is over and is no longer rechargeable-yes, they will replace it! It's all part of the warranty.

*Tips to Woodworkers*
When asked about tips for woodworkers, Keith quickly responded with the word "Safety". He also said that his tip will raise a few eyebrows as he recommends not using earplugs. Why? Because as you get to know your tool you can hear when it starts to not work right. You will hear a problem before something happens and you can react to the sound before something goes wrong.

On a lighter note, Keith shared a tip on sanding: move the sander 1 inch per second and you will get a beautiful finish. You shouldn't have to work at sanding. The tool is build to do the job for you. He also said to not use a tack rag because it leaves stuff behind. Vacuum the dust off instead.

*Thank You*
Thanks to Keith Potts for taking the time to talk to me about the products available as well as the woodworking tips he shared with us.

-MsDebbieP


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interview Debbie. It's interesting about the movement on the sander.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


I'm impressed with their warranty. The battery warranty is insane! I wish Dewalt had the same. I've spent more on batteries than I did on the tool. Thanks for the entry, Debbie.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


that's what I thought !


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


Debbie,

Thanks for the insight. Ultimately a tool is as good as the manufacturer, I think. Most specifically the support a manufacturer will provide.

I've taken a look at the Ridgid line of stationary tools (gives me something to do whil my wife is prowling around Home Depot looking for curtain rods or light bulbs or something.) And I'm somewhat positively impressed with the prices, while not particularly impressed with the tools themselves. A guess I've got to learn to compare apples with apples. It's unfair to compare a $350.00 machine with a competitor's $650.00 machine. The fact that Ridgid offers a Lifetime Warranty says a lot. Don't know how that Warranty operates in real life when you have a claim..

I do own a Ridgid ossilating sander station. For the $300.00 I paid, I like the machine a whole lot and find it easy to set up and use, so I use it more often. Don't know about the rest of the Rigid line.

Keith's comment about ear plugs is interesting. I wear hearing protectors when I use some of my louder tools. But I understand that you will pick up the beginnings of a problem earlier based upon the sound of a tool.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


you are so right: words are one thing and reality is another. It sure is nice to know what to look for, though. 
Prior to the interview I searched LJ.com for discussions about Ridgid products and the one discussion was about the ease of getting a a product fixed (some years after purchase if I remember correctly)... 
The stories by owners really help with buying decisions.

We have the Oscillating Edge Belt/Spindle Sander and so far.. it's a great machine.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the great article Debbie!*


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


I've been 50/50 with Rigid tools so far. My bandsaw had some vibration problems, but my ROS works like a dream. I agree with Bob, you get what you pay for. Don't get me wrong, I have enjoyed the bandsaw, and a few adjustments and modifications have it running fine. If I'd have bought a "better" brand maybe I wouldn't have had the problems to begin with. That said, I'll still consider Rigid next time I make a purchase.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


I just got rid of my Rigid tool set… The drill broke and it took 3 months to fix it. The battery warranty is crazy… however the main reason I moved… was the new set I got from Makita is torquier and lighter… by a lot.

Drew


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. debbie;

Great article!

Thanks for the info.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


good information everyone!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Techtronic Industries*
> 
> On the weekend, I attended the Woodstock Wood Show (see blog entry for more information) and during my time there I had the opportunity to speak with a few company representatives - including Keith Potts, Trainer, from Techtronic Industries North America, Inc.
> 
> ...


I received an email from Keith today thanking everyone for their feedback.

he also wanted to correct the information on the nailer: One thing, the Ryobi is coming out with a pneumatic nailer kit. Not battery powered, we do have an 18 ga nailer in the line up already from Ryobi. We also have several new nailers such as the Coli Framer, Palm and Pinner from Ridgid set to hit stores in Canada as of November. These are great and all all the features of our other nailers. Woodworkers and carpenters alike will love them!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo*

Yesterday, after our bonfire breakfast (6:30 AM with our family, sitting around the fire laughing, eating), Rick and I headed to Toronto to the Woodworking Machinery and Supply Expo.

Over the past year Rick and I have attended quite a few woodworking shows in the region but I have to say that none of them have been like this one. First of all we had to have a special badge to enter. At the entrance door you had to show your badge AND they had to check it with a digital thingymajiggy to check that it was legitimate (I guess).

(Notice the company name…)









_

Once inside the main building we were surrounded by giant machines of every type you could imagine. CNC machines, sanding machines (with an 8' wide bed), finishing machines, .... Definitely not for the small shop and average woodworker. 
The wheelin' and dealin' that was going on was fascinating. Some areas has private booths for the rep and customer to sit and discuss the equipment / proposals.

Besides the big machinery, there were a few "regular" equipment displays (Steel City, General, King Canada, Festool…). There were dozens of booths involving wood finishes and an equal amount of displays for hardware. We also saw about three different companies that had computer programs to design with, create cut lists with, and then, with the one that we looked at, you could hook the computer up to your electronic equipment and have the parts cut out as needed. Fascinating.

Here I am at the "Planit" booth, checking out the program. The closet that is shown here has sweaters and shoes displayed on the shelves, to help customers envision the end result.










*Highlights*

1) I saw the granite table tops on the *Steel City Tools* (see my interview held previously). The table saw and bandsaw had granite tops and a larger bandsaw is coming out soon. And the jointer fence was granite. 
The gentleman who spoke to us about the equipment said that while jointers have been coming with longer and longer tables to help ensure a straight edge, the precision of the granite fence keeps the wood straight and the long bed isn't as essential. (I hope I got that right.) 



























2) The General Company had a couple of things of interest. One, they have a hover pad that you place under the equipment and then simply by plugging that into an air source, the machinery is lifted off the floor and you can push it around with ease. This is a great addition to a small shop. 
This 700 lb piece of equipment moved around like it had skates on!

(Here, I am trying to move the equipment without the use of the hover pad) _










The other piece of interest is that General is coming out with equipment (bandsaws etc) that can be used from a seating position (aimed at people in wheelchairs). The "Access by General" line will include a table saw, jointer, bandsaw , drill press and lathe for starters. 
I will be chatting more with a representative from General and will get more information on these products that will be available soon.

In the end, Rick and I did a LOT of walking and a lot of exploring.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo*
> 
> Yesterday, after our bonfire breakfast (6:30 AM with our family, sitting around the fire laughing, eating), Rick and I headed to Toronto to the Woodworking Machinery and Supply Expo.
> 
> ...


I was just going through all the stuff in my grab-it bag and I found information from MLS Machinery (and  MLS Machinery USA)

This "used woodworking machinery" company has offices in USA and in Canada.

And in the pamphlet is a flyer for this auction site.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo*
> 
> Yesterday, after our bonfire breakfast (6:30 AM with our family, sitting around the fire laughing, eating), Rick and I headed to Toronto to the Woodworking Machinery and Supply Expo.
> 
> ...


Sounds Like you had lots of fun. Tom and Bob went to a woodworking show yesterday as well.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo*
> 
> Yesterday, after our bonfire breakfast (6:30 AM with our family, sitting around the fire laughing, eating), Rick and I headed to Toronto to the Woodworking Machinery and Supply Expo.
> 
> ...


Go Debbie, Go! Looks like fun and thanks for the link.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo*
> 
> Yesterday, after our bonfire breakfast (6:30 AM with our family, sitting around the fire laughing, eating), Rick and I headed to Toronto to the Woodworking Machinery and Supply Expo.
> 
> ...


I've been to a couple of the commercial woodworking shows in PA and it was surprising the number of Amish people walking around and looking at the equipment.

They remove all of the electric motors and replace them with hydraulic motors. I don't believe that they could use CAD machines though.

Great job Debbie.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo*
> 
> Yesterday, after our bonfire breakfast (6:30 AM with our family, sitting around the fire laughing, eating), Rick and I headed to Toronto to the Woodworking Machinery and Supply Expo.
> 
> ...


Great job Debbie. It looks like a fun way to spend the day (when not in the shop).

Did you bring home any tools?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo*
> 
> Yesterday, after our bonfire breakfast (6:30 AM with our family, sitting around the fire laughing, eating), Rick and I headed to Toronto to the Woodworking Machinery and Supply Expo.
> 
> ...


didn't bring home anything. 
we didn't even have lunch there because neither of us thought to take some cash or a bank card.. dah!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Oneway Mfg*

My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.

*The History*
Oneway Mtg, which is owned by Kevin's father, began as a contract machine shop. One day they received an order for a chuck. The order was canceled after the products were made and they were left with 50 chucks, which they then sold to other buyers. From there, the path led them to where they are today.

*Vision for The Future*
The goal for the future is to continue making products that are not being made anywhere else and to maintain the quality that is behind the Oneway name.

One of the newest developments is the "tilt bed" lathe. The "tilt bed" allows the wood turner to stand or sit while working, keeping everything in the same position as a turner is used to with a standard lathe.



One of the benefits of the tilt bed (besides making the art available to people in wheelchairs or who cannot stand for long periods of time) is that it provides flexibility to all woodworkers. Individuals who suffer from back or leg pain after standing for some time, no longer have to give up their love of woodturning. They can now flip from standing to sitting to standing again, while working on the same project. This gives the back and legs the required rest so that they can work for longer periods of time.

*Favourite Tool*
When asked what his favourite tool was, Kevin was quick to say the sharpening system. He said that you could take away any other tool and he could still work, but if he cannot get his tools sharp, then he is finished. (You can read about their Wolverine Sharpening System here .)

*What Makes Their Company Unique*
Although Kevin did not want to say that their company was unique, he did say that their strength lies in the fact that his father (the owner of the company) and himself design the products, oversee the product development, use the tools themselves, and, if a customer has a problem, they will get help from the designer of the tool.

The quality of the equipment also needs to be added to the list of what makes the company unique. Kevin mentioned that he heard of someone saying that after two years (with another brand) it was time to change the bearings. Kevin noted that he has Oneway lathes that are a lot older than 10 years and they still do not need the bearings replaced. The products are meant to last forever.

*Resources*
When asked whether they give lessons on their lathes, Kevin stated that they won't give lessons because many of their customers do this and they do not want to affect their businesses.

On the Oneway Website there is a video series on their Wolverine Sharpening System as well as how to create multiple bowls from one piece of wood, using the easy core method . 


*Tips To The LumberJocks*
Kevin had a few tips he wanted to share with woodworkers:
1) don't panic about little wobbles when you are starting to turn something. Once you start working the wood, it will become balanced and the wobble will disappear. 
2) Keep your tools sharp; not only is this important to achieve good results but it is also a safety factor
3) Take a lesson; spend some time to learn from those who are already bringing the tradition forward. Find someone who already knows the art and the skills and learn from them. The learning curve is much faster, leaving you more time to fine-tune your own skills and personal style. When Kevin began doing demonstrations in public he knew that he had to be able to create a beautiful bowl while talking and answering questions at the same time. This was new to him, so what did he do? He took some lessons. Get the basics from the "experts" and then add your own personalized techniques to your work.

*Thank You*
Thank you to Kevin Clay for taking the time to speak with me and provide me with more knowledge about woodturning and lathes.

- MsDebbieP


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Oneway Mfg*
> 
> My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the interesting bit of info *Debbie*. Now tell us more about what we all want to know, that key sentence you dropped so casually at the end of the post… You said that you tried your hand at the lathe, how do you like it? Do you foresee a spinning future in the basement?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Oneway Mfg*
> 
> My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.
> 
> ...


good catch Jojo-I should have proof-read this better before posting it! I had it written yesterday and was to visit the plant this morning but the visit had to be postponed. So - I didn't get to have that mini-lesson.

And as for wood turning, my brother gave us an "antique" lathe and I have put a tool to a spinning piece of wood. It was fun. 
It's a little scary watching the chuck and wood go flying off the machine every so often and so for now, I'll leave this toy in Rick's hands.

The goal is to someday have a Oneway lathe sitting in our basement shop!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Oneway Mfg*
> 
> My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.
> 
> ...


does anyone have any questions they'd like answered about the Oneway Lathes?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Oneway Mfg*
> 
> My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Debbie;

Well written and informative article.

I don't have any questions about the lathe, as I am familiar with it. They are indeed a very fine piece of equipment!

I i did more turning, it's the unit I would own for sure.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Oneway Mfg*
> 
> My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.
> 
> ...


thanks Lee


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Oneway Mfg*
> 
> My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.
> 
> ...


Gonna get me a lathe one of these days. Probably need to wait till i can find one that goes with my dining room decor. Lol


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Oneway Mfg*
> 
> My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb. I do have their sharpening system.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Oneway Mfg*
> 
> My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.
> 
> ...


when Rick received his lathe, the first thing we did (well, after he struggled for a couple of days with the wood, flying chucks, and dull tools) was to order the Wolverine System. 
Sure made a difference - and it's so simple to set up and use!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Oneway Mfg*
> 
> My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the little bit of History of Oneway - Hopefully I will be the proud owner of a 1640 in January/February 2008.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Oneway Mfg*
> 
> My latest journey has taken me not far from my hometown. I had the opportunity to speak with Kevin Clay of Oneway Mtg, which is located in Stratford, Ontario.
> 
> ...


oh lucky you


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Sawstop*

Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.

*The History*
Steve Gass, Ph.D., a woodworker himself, invented the SawStop technology in 2000. Mr. Gass met with existing manufacturers to have them include his SawStop in their product lines, but did not have any success. After a couple of years of trying, he, along with David Fulmer and David Fanning, built their own table saw and in 2004 the first product, the Industrial Grade Cabinet Saw was produced. Currently, says Mr. Gewiss, the 10" table saw is the #1 selling cabinet saw in the United States.

*The Future*
The goal of the company is to offer a complete line of table saws, which will fill the needs of many user types (and price ranges). They are also currently developing technology for band saws and jointers.

At the end of this year, a heavy duty mobile base for the cabinet saw will be available and a SawStop contractor-style table saw will be available through authorized dealers in spring, 2008.

*The Technology*
The table saw, the product that is produced at this time, includes technology that recognizes the difference between wood and the saw operator. If the saw operator contacts the blade while it is spinning, the safety mechanism is activated and the spinning blade stops and drops below the table surface. This process takes less than 5/1000's of a second. The resulting injury to the operator is usually a small nick in the flesh that came in contact with the blade as opposed to what might happen in a similar situation with a regular saw.

The SawStop cabinet saw has become recognized as the safest saw on the market and is also earned the reputation of being one of the highest quality saws in North America, as well. In Fine Homebuilding / Fine Woodworking's latest 2008 Tool Guide, SawStop is recognized as "Editor's Best Overall Choice" as well "Reader's Choice" for the highest quality 10" cabinet saw.

If you haven't watched the "hot dog demonstration" check it out on the Sawstop website.

(Here I am at the wood show with hot dog in hand. I unfortunately did not time my visit with a demonstration time slot and so I did not get to see the saw in action.)










*Misconceptions*
When asked if there were misconceptions about the saw, Mr. Gewiss wanted to clarify a few of points. One, the technology is available only on the SawStop saw and it cannot be fit onto any other saw. Second, the brake cartridge is similar to an airbag in a car - it's there when you need it but once it's deployed it has to be replaced.

A third piece of information that Mr. Gewiss wanted to clarify was that the mechanism does not have false activations. If the cartridge deploys there is a reason for it. It may be human contact and it may also be due to attempting to cut material such as aluminum, carbon fiber or wet pressure treated lumber.

There is a bypass feature which allows the user to temporarily disengage the SawStop safety feature. The bypass mode can be used when cutting a known conductive material or to test the materials to see if they can be cut while in the safe mode.

The final misconception that Mr. Gewiss wanted to correct was that the brake cartridge costs hundreds of dollars to replace. The replacement cartridge costs $69 and it can be replaced in just a few minutes. Work progress is not put on hold for long at all.

*Thank You*
I'd like to thank Mr. Gewiss for taking the time to chat with me at the woodshow. I look forward to hearing more about the contractor-style saw that will be available in the near future.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


if there are any further questions about the product, please post them and I'll try and get them answered for you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interview Debbie. It's interesting that they say that they are the #1 seller of saws. I might make the other MFG's stand up and notice.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


If you arn't familliar with this saw you should also know that you will have to replace your blade as well as the cartridge. When it fires it ruins your blade. That would suck if you were using an expensive dado set, but I guess you can't put a price on your fingers! Nice work Debbie..


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


true-both to Karson and Brad.

re: a $$$ dado set.. it would be bothersome but when you look at your fingers and hand still in tact… I think the replacement costs would be a lot easier to swallow. 
I think we envision the cost as an ongoing expense of the machine. Hopefully the mechanism would never have to be used. The expense would only come when it saved you from a traumatic "accident".


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


You know, I really like the idea of the SawStop. I'd sure consider one if I had that kind of budget for a saw. But I really have a problem with a company that says to it's users "Nothing can go wrong, and if it does, it's your falut, not ours." But some form of that statment is made in every interview I've read. One of the woodworking magazines I subscribe to tested the SawStop and had it deploy into their dado blade part way through a cut (hard to get your fingers in that!). According to the review, SawStop told them they must have done something wrong, but none of the errors that SawStop suggested applied to their situation. And that points to my second gripe with SawStop - they ignore the cost of the blade. They should say that your cost is $69 plus the cost of the blade *which is still totaly more economical than a trip to the hospital*, but I've never seen them mention the cost of the blade, which seems a little deceptive. Especially if they are going to wind up blaming me for a false deployment into my rather expensive dado blade!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


really good points Peter.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the folks at SawStop are reading this blog. The points made are all valid and should be addressed. These and the cost, plus the fact that my saw is only 2 years old are the reasons I don't have a SawShop. However, Peter, if you want to look at one and try it they have one in the shop at the Woodcraft in Boise. I'm sure Monte would let us play with it as long as we don't trip the trigger on the danged thing.


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie,

First of all, thanks for the great writeup.

I had the opportunity to spend about an hour using SawStop at one of their local distributors. A couple of weeks later, I got into quite a debate with a couple of woodworking friends of mine. Here's a very brief summary of the "give and take".

For of all:

Quality - INHO SawStop is as good or better than a number of saws in their price catagory. Fit and finish is first rate. and accuracy appeared to be as good as it needs to be, given the price tag. It appeared to me that a lot of thought went into the performance design and features.

The Safety Mechanism - Now to the meat and potatoes of what makes SawStop unique. Again, IMHO, hats off to these folks. They've come a long way in addessing the #1 safety issue we all seem to have with table saws, that is GETTING CUT. I would have expected this kind of thing to come out of one of the hundred year old tool manufacturers' R&D shops.

The only time I've cut myself on a spinning blade is after I switched te power off. It was a minor cut (luckily) and I spent enough time with my finger bandaged to think about all of the safety lessons I already knew. Plus the fact that I scared the hell out of myself. I understand that the SawStop STOP mechansim will trigger even when the power is off. Good thinking guys!

Now to the debate I had with my buddies. Both of them believe that SawStop will foster carelessness in TS operation. My reaction is non-sense! Anyone who stops paying careful attention to their digits, based upon the notion that the saw will save them, is going to find a way to get themselves hurt anyway . . . on some tool. Their brain simply isn't engaged. The other debate was based upon price. As far as I'm concerned, if I were in the market for a top quality TS, I would certainly consider SawStop. I might even be pursuaded to pay the premium.

However, I do echo Thomas' concern. It's only out a couple of years. And with all of the electronics and sensors driving this thing, I can only wonder how it will perform when it is 10 years only and full of dust and lubricants that may have been sprayed on it. I'm sure these units have gone through testing. But still, time will tell the tale.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


I had never considered the carelessness angle. Interestingly, cars with airbags are more likely to be involved in front-end collisions than cars without airbags. Makes you think.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


a nice "hands on" review. Thanks.

the "carelessness" debate - yikes! Does that mean that they are careless when the guards are on their other equipment? Maybe that's where the cost of replacement parts and blades will make them reconsider safety precautions.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


if we want to compare airbags to the sawstop, for me it would be that I'd forget about the options after a brief time of having it available. I never think about the airbag in my vehicle.

Maybe the types of people buying the vehicles with airbags are different than the types of people who buy airbags without? Maybe… maybe.. maybe.. oh the possibilities are endless!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


Maybe!

You certainly can't call it a perfect comparison. There could be a lot of factors that affect the airbag statistics (people in rural areas are more likely to drive older cars which don't have airbags, and there are fewer accidents in rural areas … maybe). But it still makes you think - well, it makes me think … I think.

I think with the SawStop, it would be harder to forget than an airbag. First of all, your car doesn't say "*AirBag*" on the side! Also, you have to turn the SawStop device on and off for different materials. I used to have a pickup that allowed you to turn off the passenger airbag - off for the kids in the morning, on for the co-worker at lunch time, off for the kids in the afternoon. I thought about it when I got in. Happily, no collisions of any sort.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


good points.

lol I'm just thinking: "Phew.. good thing I'm using a SawStop.. now I can put my fingers right onto that spinning metal-toothed blade while I'm cutting wood. Nah nah nah nah nah"


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


This saw is definitely on my list for when I finally get a tablesaw of my very own. I've seen the aftermath of a tablesaw accident up close and personal. My grandfather trimmed the ends off three fingers when I was in high school.

I hadn't thought about the reliability down the road - thanks Fingersleft. That's definitely something to consider. I know someone had mentioned several months ago (can't remember his name - real estate guy from Utah putting together a really well outfitted shop, who has a friend in the tool sales business) that a lot of high schools were getting rid of their tablesaws and replacing them with SawStops for insurance reasons. I'd love to see the statistics on how these saws are faring after the schools have had them a couple of years. The class I take is an open woodshop class taught at a local high school. The equipment takes quite a beating between the high school kids and the couple of adult ed classes which use it. I'd think that the machines probably get the equivalent of a couple of years of home shop use in the course of one year of school use.

As for safety. There are two rooms with equipment and the instructor can only be in one place at a time. There are table saws in both rooms - two European multi-machines in the quieter room, which don't get a lot of use, and one massive tablesaw in the other room. There are no guards on either of the machines. The only machine with a funtioning guard is the jointer. Everyone in the class is supposedly aware of the inherent dangers of the machines - we have to sign a waiver saying that at the start of each term. (Funny aside being a wood shop there is rarely a pen around so we all sign in pencil. I often wonder how that would stand up in court "Well yes I did sign but it's only in pencil so it doesn't really count.") The instructor and I have a running list of the class members most likely to lose a digit. It's not funny but no matter how many times you tell someone not to do a task a particular way because it's dangerous it doesn't make a difference. With at least a few of these guys (I'm not being sexist with this. Most of the women in the class are much more cautious than the men.) it would take a 2×4 to the head, or a serious accident to change their behavior. The good news is that in the nearly 10 years I've been taking the class no one has had a major injury. I don't think a SawStop would make any of these people more careless, but it would let them keep their appendages.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


I don't care what kind of saw I am using, when I turn on that power switch, I am thinking of nothing but the cut I am making and where my hands and fingers are at in relation to the blade. Having a Saw Stop wouldn't change that for me, but would cover that gray area known as S**T happens! No matter how carefull you are you cant control everything…


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


Excellent review Debbie - seems to have provided "food for thought" for a bunch of us. I think that the bottom line when cutting a piece of wood on a table saw is to ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT YOU MIGHT LOOSE A FINGER, OR HAND if you are not careful.

The Saw Stop is a good safety device, but just as the gun that I carry for work everyday won't shoot unless I pull the trigger - the saw won't cut you if you keep your hands away from it. Let's just be careful and we can hope that future generations of the Saw Stop will address some of the concerns raised in this thread. Be careful guys and gals.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


Just the mention of the Sawstop does get people salivating. I like the saw. I like the idea. Airbags, traction control, antilock breaks and other driving aids have, perhaps, improved car control and safety, but do they make us better drivers? Probably not. There's plenty of argument that says they make us worse. Get a guy with antilock breaks and a front wheel drive suddenly driving a 1978 chev pickup on an icy road. Keystone Cops stuff! Will safety mechanisms on a tool make us more careless? I think that carelessness comes as a result of two things. Lack of experience, and over confidence. That's why long time pros and people very familiar with these saws tend to not be immune to momentary lapses in attention. Also, a guy that doesn't know that it's a bad idea might get into the same trouble. All in all, I applaud the technology and anyone that has one or is getting one has my full support, because if it brings you joy and you want it? Go get it! Nice blog, Debbie!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


Hi Mot;

You forgot to mention two parachutes. Other than that, I'm with you all the way.

It is true that professionals are more likely to get cut than non pros. This is due to two reasons. One, the professionals are "comfortable" with their saw, and therefore a little less attentive at times. (not all, only some).

The second reason is the fact they spend a large amount of time using the saw.

The non pros generally have a healthy amount of fear/ respect for the machine, and use it far less.

I have a Delta unisaw, which is about fifteen years old, and has been trouble free in all that time. It's seen very heavilly used, and it's a great machine. I don't think the unisaws offered today are of the same calibur machine, and probably wouldn't buy one. Sad, but true.

Being's I'm kind of attached to my fingers, and vice versa, I will eventually replace it with the saw stop, as it is a very fine machine.

More and more insurance companies are demanding that the saw stop be used, or they will cancell the insurance policies, both for business, and especially school districts, that still have a woodshop program.

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!

Lee


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


My guess is the folks at Sawstop have spent so many hours talking to lawyers they have lost a bit of their souls…kinda like politicians and hospital administrators.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


It's nice to get the perspective of a professional woodworker, Lee. Thanks. Kickbacks are bad, but amputations can really mess up your day. Sawstop's riving knife, solid construction and safety features make it a real winner for the professional, I bet.


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


When I got to class tonight the instructor said he had something to show me. It was a folder of information on the SawStop saw. It seems that the school district has decided to refurbish the shop and is replacing the table saws (2 European multi function machines - can't remember the brand name but it starts with an R and 1 large table saw) with SawStops. Apparently this is just the first step, and they're also going to replace the lathes, band saws, planer, jointer, and all the rest. I can't wait to get a chance to try the new machines.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


let us know what you think!!


----------



## Dutch (May 27, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


I have owned a SawStop for over 6-months now and I bought this saw for two reasons. First, my 6 year old grandson lives with us full time and I know it's only a matter of time before he wants to use the saw. Just the piece of mind knowing he'll never loose a finger or worse is worth the extra cost of this tool. Second, I researched a number of other table saws and SawStop's attention to a commercial level of construction on this saw is very noticeable. The riving knife, the use of larger bearings, the extra weight of the cast-iron base, and the Biesemeyer type fence are just a few examples of their attention to details that make this a quality piece of equipment. As for the saw only being 2-years old, I've found with almost any tool or electronic equipment that if it's going to have problems it will be within the few months of use. I've been doing all the finish work in our new home so I've had a lot of "On" time with is product and it hasn't missed a beat yet. Regarding the comments about being more careless knowing it's going to protect you, every time I turn that saw on, or any piece of equipment in my shop, my body and mind automatically goes into a defensive mode - it's only human nature.


----------



## arkydave (Dec 13, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering - if I'm using a SawStop to rip a board that I bought at the local Big Box store, and I forgot to remove the little staple holding the barcode in the end of the board, and I try to saw through that staple, do I kill a blade and a $69 cartridge? This sounds like something I would do. Is it that sensitive? Anyone know?


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


I'm a little late posting this due to just finding the topic.

I'm in a very happy point in my life at age 48 I returned to school to study Cabinetmaking and Fine Woodworking. They also have courses in Wood Boat Carpentry, and Carpentry as well they offer night classes for the DIY/Hobby crowd. During the day we have between 90-120 students and at night I understand the classes are packed. Between the three shops we have around 20 table saws, a variety of Delta, General, Powermatic and Sawstop. We have six Sawstops between the three shops. These saws all get a solid work out 14 to 15 hours 5 days a week. I hate to say this but some people have very little respect for tools that do not belong to them, mostly the night students. A months worth of use in our shop is most likely more than a DIY/Hobby shop will use their table saw in a life time. These sawstops have stood up to all the abuse that has been dished out.
On Feb. 14th, 2008 one of the young gals in the Cabinetshop was operating one of the table saws and had her hand fall into the spinning blade. The saw got her right thumb and forefinger. She had the blade set at 45 degrees, with the blade up higher than it should have been for the cut she was making. And she had removed the guard covering the blade. She was using a push stick to push the wood through the saw, and she leaned the push stick to get past a feather board she had attached to the fence to hold her material down. When she leaned the stick to the left the stick slipped where it was in contact with the wood, the result was her hand falling into the blade. She really didn't need to be using a push stick, she had about 6" of distance between her hand and the blade. She said later that table saws scare her. The sad part is that had she been using the Sawstop she would not have had any damage to her hand as a result of the mistakes she made. The Sawstop was in the shop available for her to use, she had just chosen to use one of the other saws. She later said that she should not have been using any of the power equipment that day because she had other things on her mind. That and the fact she expected something to happen to her that day, due to a history of bad things happening to her on Valentines day???
The closest saw to my bench is a Sawstop so it is my go to saw. It is a pleasure to use in every respect, very accurate, no vibration, easy to operate, a all around solid saw. I no of no camplaints about the Sawstop from anyone I have talked to. I am presently putting together my new shop and yes it will have a Sawstop.
As too the negative comments about Sawstop and thier marketing methods, I have yet to see them say anything that could be taken as misleading or or trying to be deseptive. I don't know of any other company who will have the CEO answer questions you may have about thier product.
Bottom line my hats, off to Sawstop!!!!!

As to arkydaves ? you would have be in contact with that staple at the same time it makes contact with the blade. If you ever intend to get your hand that close to a spinning blade you had best hope you are working on a Sawstop or you'll wish you were.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


thanks for the post debbie. i really like these sawstops, but i wish they weren't so expensive. i can't wait to see what they some up with for the other tools. thanks for the post.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sawstop*
> 
> Last month, while at the Woodstock Wood Show I had the opportunity to check out the SawStop table saw and chat with Eric Gewiss, the Marketing Manager.
> 
> ...


thanks for the personal experience story, Ed.

Thanks TWW.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*General *

Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.

This week, I connected with Norman by phone and we talked further about the company and product lines.

*History*
General Manufacturing is in its 61st year of business and is based in Drummondville, Quebec. With a foundry just down the road, they are able to produce their Canadian-made line of equipment locally. The target group for the "General" line of equipment are educational shops and industrial settings, built to take a lot of wear and tear and heavy use.

With a firm market in Canada, built up over their years in business, there has been a steady growth in the U.S. market in more recent years.

Then, in 1996, they opened a second line of equipment, aimed at small shops and hobbyists. This line, General International, is made overseas.

In 2005, General took over "Excalibur" and now incorporates the products in their General International line of equipment.

*The Future*
With an eye to the future, the company aims to continue to find new and innovative ways to do things as well as develop new concepts such as their hover pad and adapting their equipment for people in wheelchairs. They also will continue to remain true to their roots and provide good quality products.

At the wood show in Toronto, I was able to try out the hover pad and had some fun moving the big machine around with just a finger or two. Here, I try to move it without the aid of the hover pad.










*The Access Line*
The Access line (adapted to use seated or by those of us who are short in stature) includes a 15" drill press, an 8" jointer, a 15" bandsaw, a 10" tilting arbor saw, and a 16" wood lathe. These products are currently made in Quebec and the future holds more equipment in both their General line and General International.

When asked how this line came about, Norman said that they had been asked several times at wood shows why there wasn't equipment made for people in wheelchairs and when the question was raised at a company meeting, the response was "why don't we?"

Last spring they started the process and after the holidays they will be in full production.

Equipment adaption includes a basic lowering of the work area, to adapting the clearance level under the table surfaces and moving the location of on/off switches for convenience and safety issues. (See jointer below)



















*Favourite Equipment*
As always, I am curious about what the "interviewee's" favourite piece of equipment is. Norman's is the 350 Cabinet Saw. This holds a special place in his heart because it was the first quality tool he worked on when he first took some woodworking courses. He was so impressed with the quality and precision and it started his journey towards his involvement with the General company.

*What Makes the Company Unique*
General is one of the few companies who manufacture their own products and are located in North America. This gives them good control over the product from design right through to using the equipment. With this process, they have "hands-on" testing from start to finish.

They are then able to transfer their knowledge developed through the many years of experience at General to their company overseas, General International.

Following a discussion about off-shore manufacturing, Norman stated that they are very proud of both their Canadian-made equipment and that of General International and the tools are clearly marked as to where they were made. (The Canadian made products have a red maple leaf or Canadian flag emblem attached to their logo).

*Misconceptions*
One thing that Norman finds interesting, with having the Canadian made and the overseas-made lines of tools, is how the two lines sometimes get compared.

The Canadian-made General Line is built to withstand rough and tough use. It is aimed at locations where it will be used by many different people throughout the day. This is their high-end line of tools. The General International line is made for shops where the equipment won't be put to the same wear and tear.

Compare the two lines and the General International line is not "high end", but when compared to other overseas products the quality takes a front seat.

*Tips for LumberJocks*
Whenever Norman gets asked for advice on purchasing tools, he always recommends the same thing: "buy the best that you can afford and buy slightly more than you think you will need. As your skills grow you will grow "into" the tool purchase rather than regretting your investment."

*Thank You*
I'd like to thank Norman for taking the time to speak with me, both at the wood show and over the phone this week. I enjoy getting a behind-the-scenes look at the company and perhaps one day I'll take a trip to Drummondville and see the plant first hand.

~MsDebbieP
December 13, 2007


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


I had a General table saw and a General dual drum sander. Very good machinery, excellent support. I couldn't afford to replace them, but I sure miss those machines.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


I like the fact that they have a line made in NA. I was into a local supplier of General and noticed that their NA models are not priced "out of wack" . . . but they are a little more than the off shore stuff.

I believe that in the 2008 WWing tool review, or was it PW . . . they tested one of their Table Saws and it had a digital readout. Neat.

Im thinking the the access line will be a hit. I was watching a show some time ago about this guy in a wheelchair who had to make extensive modifications to his shop so that he could wood work.

I believe Mot has one of those Excalibur blade guards for his TS.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


Great Job Debbie. Nice to know the history of General.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


I have often wondered about woodshop wheelchair access. It's neat that someone is doing that. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


I think the Access line is brilliant. I listen to the stories from people who say they can't stand in their shop for long periods - that it's too hard on their legs/backs etc.. .and think that the option to sit should really relieve a lot of pressure on the body.

If I ever get serious about this woodworking stuff (and good at something lol) I might want to invest in certain pieces for my golden years.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


Yeah! Drummondville and General. Drummondville is my hometown - that's where I was born, way back when in the last century. Another fine woodworking industry is ( I assume it still is) also based there - Canadien hockey sticks. Maybe this is how I got the woodworking bug.

I've love to own some General equipment - but I wasn't smart enough to buy it when I was still living in Canada - well, truth be told, I couldn't afford it then. Now, it's too friggin' far to ship it to New Zealand…but I remember using these at Algonquin College in Ottawa and they were indeed industrially built and a beaut to work with. Drool.

Too bad about the international line - I think it just causes confusion and dilutes the image of the quality stuff that still bears the maple leaf. The access line sounds cool. Now, how about some tools that you can use lying down, so I can continue woodworking through the night?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


that's funny… lying down on the job


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


Well done MsDebbie & a good tip given on buying tools.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


yes, that is a good tip, isn't it!! For anything actually-are skills will grow so buy for that level


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


*Another great tour Debbie!*

This reminded me about a large General cabinet saw my son in Arkansas bought for ,*$50*.

He seems to always find deals like this. I call him *"Trader Horn."*

This was over twenty years ago.

He thought it was under powered, it would slow down while cutting just about anything.

When I was visiting him, I checked it out. I found it had dual belt pulleys,

& whoever had it before him, had replaced only one of the belts,

so I bought a set of matched belts, & it worked like a charm.

I sure wish I had a truck at the time, *Darn!* because I'd have hauled it back to MN.

He ended up selling it to a friend of his who had a cabinet shop.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


$50 .. that's quite the deal

I wonder how many things go to the dump just because someone doesn't know what the simple problem/solution is.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


I got a brand new power mower a guy who threw it away, because he hit a stump, & thought it was totaled.

I brought it home, replaced a shear key on the flywheel. About a 25 cent repair job.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


oh how wonderful it must be to be so handy!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


A lot of people have thrown away lawnmowers, without knowing about the shear key.

The timing goes all of whack, & it will never start. It's a safety feature to prevent major damage.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


In my career, I fix "kids".. it's sad how many of those are tossed aside as well… when just a little tender loving care makes all the difference in the world


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


re: the good tip, 
I just received the "Woodshop News" and the quote on the front (from Loran Swanberg, president of Hayes Cabinets) is: He has long subscribed to the theory of buying a bigger machine than you need and growing into it".

Yes.. a good philosophy.


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


General tools are my favorite!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *General *
> 
> Earlier this fall, I attended the Toronto Woodworking Machinery Expo (see blog) and one of the representatives that I had the pleasure of speaking with was Norman Framton, the Sales/Marketing rep from General.
> 
> ...


thanks for the tour


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Barry Wixey Development *

Jan. 22, 2008

With our new "Reviews" Feature at LJ.com being only a week old, the Wixey products have already received five reviews. I just had to do an interview to find out what made this company so special. And so, this morning, I was given the privilege of speaking with *Barry Wixey*, the man behind the Wixey tools.









(photo from www.wixey.com)

*The Company History*
Prior to starting the Wixey company, Mr. Wixey designed woodworking machinery for Delta and Dewalt tools. Then, in the year 2000, he and his wife Cora were going to have to move to a new city due to some restructuring in the company. (Now, as all LumberJocks know, behind every good man is a great woman, and this case is no different. Barry's wife, Cora, suggested that he become a consultant and do what he does well but under his own business.) And so Barry Wixey Development was born.

During the next few years Barry had the opportunity to ask many woodworkers what features they would like to see on their tools. The most common response was digital readouts. In the spring of 2005, according to Mr. Wixey, "we put up a web site selling our WR500 Planer Digital Readout and sent some samples out to Woodcraft Supply. Remarkably Woodcraft placed an order and our web sales took off. Neither Cora nor I had ever wanted to sell anything for a living but we soon found this was fun and exciting and we have never looked back or thought again about selling our patents to the big guys."

He continues to say, "The two of us run the entire business ourselves. Cora runs the web site, internet sales, and sales service; I design the products, handle technical service, and the wholesale accounts. We work together shipping and receiving the product. We have a small privately owned factory in China that manufactures everything for us and we travel there several times a year to work with them. Although we are a very small business, we are this factories largest customer so we get great quality and support from them."

*The Products*
Wixey currently has 5 products for sale and they have two more on the way. By March of this year we will be seeing a small and a larger version of a digital protractor. These products will be like the angle gauge except that they can be placed on any surface. This means that, for example, they can be used to ensure mitre saws are set precisely.

*The Vision For The Future*
Prior to 2007 the Barry Wixey Production company was 95% consulting and 5% Wixey products. As of last year that had switched to 5% consulting and 95% products. The company goal is to strengthen the brand name recognition and continue to introduce innovative new products. They now have a product development wish list that can keep them busy for a number of years. They also plan to keep the business organized in such a way that Barry and Cora can continue to operate it by themselves. This allows them not only keep on top of the business as it is but also allows them to provide customer support directly and efficiently.

As for customer support, Barry says that with the business being conducted primarily online, they can respond to customer questions within 12 hours and often within minutes! They take their laptops when they travel to China, where their products are manufactured, and don't miss a beat. Barry says, "I personally handle every single technical service issue and can email photos, instruction manuals, or sketches to help people understand how to use our products. Many times some one will send me a digital photo of their machine and I can sketch right on the photo and send it back to them. The biggest benefit we get from this type of communication with our customers is the ideas for our new products. By personally " talking" to each and every one we get a real feel for product improvement and new products. That's where our Height Gauge and upgraded Planer Readout came from."

*Favourite Product*
When asked what his favourite product was Barry said, "I guess I have a favorite product "feature" that we incorporate in our all our linear measuring tools. We call it "Precise Fraction Technology" For years the woodworkers were telling the engineers that they really wanted fractions on their digital readouts and the engineers were telling the woodworkers that a digital readout with fractions could not be accurate enough. We have resolved that conflict with our technology and have a very precise and easy to understand method of displaying our fractions."

*Misconceptions*
I asked Barry if there were any misconceptions that he'd like to clarify. His response was, "When most people first think about adding a digital readout of some kind in their wood shop they think " Why would I need that much accuracy for working with wood?" As it turns out increased accuracy is just a side benefit of using digital readouts. The biggest benefit is that they are easier to read than a standard scale or tape measure and this eliminates a lot of errors especially for us middle agers whose eye sight isn't what it used to be. The other benefit is repeatability. If you set your readout on a number and make a cut, you can come back a year later and set it on the same number and make the exact same cut."

During our conversation the topic of "China" was discussed. At this time in our history many North Americans have a negative impression of products manufactured in China. Barry's response was that this is HIS product, with HIS name on it and whatever happens with his products is his responsibility. He and his wife visit China several times a year to ensure that the production process is going as planned. He also says that because the company that he is working with is a small company such as his, they too have their reputation lying on their products. Barry says that they bend over backwards to support his needs and to ensure the product is quality.

*Advice for LumberJocks*
Measure once. Cut once.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info MsDebbie


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


Good article, Debbie. I love my angle guage. I'll be adding my two bits to the existing reviews.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


Tres bon madame debbie.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


Good report on Barry Wixey and Wife.

MsDebbie, It is hard to keep pace with you as you try to bring up topics that are current for us LJs.

Thanks

Dalec


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


Bravo to the Wixeys.
They put the fun back in measuring and cutting.

Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


Did he mention the digital protractor that he will be putting out soon?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


Yes, Gary. He has 2 coming out: a smaller one and a larger one for big machines. They are ready to go, just waiting for packaging or some little details. Should be out in March '08


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


Thanks MsDebbie for offering us a look at the man behind the digital technology. Good interview and well done. 
I have 4 or his 5 products and am thoroughly impressed with the quality and more importantly the Customer Service that they offer. Great Company and good people. Thanks again for posting doing and posting the interview.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


thanks everyone. I hope you find these interviews useful in some way. For me, I like hearing the story behind the products, learning more about the company and what I can expect from their products and service. Getting to know the people behind the products helps paint a picture of the quality of the tool.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


They are very helpful. Just yesterday I referred someone back to the Lee Valley article because they were curios about their Customer Service.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


excellent. Thanks


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


It was about 4:45 pm PST when I sent an email to Barry Wixey about an installation problem I thought I was having with the table saw fence reader installation. Supposed to be the end of the work week so I didn't expect a reply for a few days. When I booted up the next morning at 5:00 am there was a reply and before breakfast I was operational because I didn't have an install problem after all. Love small family business service!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Barry Wixey Development *
> 
> Jan. 22, 2008
> 
> ...


oh yah! Now that's cool.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Rob Cosman*

April 15, 2008

In March of this year I attended a wood show in Toronto and had the privilege of not only speaking with Rob Cosman but creating a ribbon of wood. 









Today I had the honour of interviewing Rob and learning about his woodworking history and plans for the future.

*The History*

Rob was born and raised into the woodworking world. His father, a shop teacher at the time of Rob's birth, became a contractor when Rob was about two years of age. Rob's earliest memory is woodworking-related and tells of making paddle boats at the age of 3 1/2.

In Grade 1, he built a boat that he could sit in and it floated although there is more to this story. The boat wasn't quite water tight and his father wrapped it in plastic for the maiden voyage. Rob sat in his boat and (this part he just recently learned) Grandpa gave it a kick for the official launch. The "gentle kick" flipped the boat and sent Rob into the river.

By the age of 12, Rob had built many boats, forts, and carved gun handles. Rob says that he was obsessed with precision and remembers a pair of handgrips that took three tries to get right. He still has them to this day and says that he could not make them any better now than he did then.

Rob says that he was raised in a family that taught the children to seek and develop their talents and he says that he has been working on developing his talent ever since.

In 1987 Rob worked at an Arts Centre and had the privilege of being an assistant to some of the best woodworkers in the world. Rob says that this was a big advantage over a traditional apprenticeship. Rather than simply learning one way of doing things, he has been able to combine the best of each to create his own style and techniques. For example, many people are taught to make the pins first when creating dovetail joints. Why? Because that is how they, themselves, were taught and the tradition is passed along. Making the tails first, says Rob, is much easier.

In his recent years, with a family of eleven and a half (his tenth child is due in July), the financial needs were not being met by building and he needed to rethink his career. He realized that the only people who would truly appreciate his skills and talents were fellow woodworkers. The old masters used to take their secrets to the grave but Rob decided that there was potential in sharing his skills and so his recent journey is in "working on developing" his teaching talents.

On a leap of faith, Rob made a major investment in developing a DVD. One week before it was to be release he spoke with a company representative who said that with their experience they only sell about 100 copies of an instructional video each year. I can only imagine the panic that must have set in at that point. However, in just seven days after the release of his DVD the demand covered his investment and the rest is history!










His entire family is actively involved in the business. The younger children help put stickers on the products and clean the shop and office. All are paid for their work. Rob hopes that some day the business will be passed down to at least one of his children who will have an interest to continue the path.

*The Future*
At this point in time, Rob is focusing on the DVD's, with two new ones coming out in May and three more in September. He also has his first book of a series published, with nine more planned and one currently in the works.

Rob also conducts workshops and store demonstrations as well as appearances at wood shows. He currently has a teaching engagement booked for every week between June 30 and August 15.

Also, in the works is a "Rob Cosman" signature line of tools. He has been actively involved with the development of the tools, which include saws, marking tools, and chisels, because he doesn't want to put his name on anything that he wouldn't use himself.

Rob says that his formula for woodworking "success" is 70% the tools, 20% information, and 10% practice. Only 10% practice, you say? From his experience, he says that with a typical group of twelve people in a four hour workshop, three of four students are able to make dovetails as good as his so the practice part isn't they key to the ability. If you have the knowledge and put the time and effort into something, you can do anything.

*What Makes His Business Unique*
When asked what makes his business unique, Rob replied that customers deal with him personally. So if you bought a DVD, for example, and had a question, you find his contact information and email or call. Who helps you? Rob Cosman, not someone who has interpreted his work and his techniques, but the woodworker himself.

*Tips for the LumberJocks*
Education; education; education. Rob advises that woodworkers take a class, read a book, watch a DVD-educate themselves on tools and on techniques. This is the most important part of the process.

*Testing the Dovetail Joint*
Now, for those of you who were not LumberJocks yet, last year, our *very own Bob#2 and Mot* also had the honour of meeting Rob Cosman at a wood show. During the presentation Rob asked for a volunteer to come up and step on the dovetail joint. Our Bob volunteered, misinterpreted the instructions, and "jumped" on the wood. Yes, the result was a resounding crack as the wood broke. Without pause, according to Mot's rendition of the event, Rob picked up the two pieces of wood and said something to the effect of, "See folks? The joint did not fail. The wood failed."

I asked Rob if he remembered this and with a chuckle and a sigh (I'm sure I could feel him shaking his head in disbelief) he replied, "Oh yes. I remember.. I remember. The bull in the china shop." And then he said that Bob is not the only one who has ever challenged the presentation but it turned out well as it proved his point. The dovetail joint is very strong!

*Thank you*
I'd like to thank Rob for taking the time to speak with me (and for helping me create a ribbon of wood at the wood show.) 
I truly enjoyed our conversation and look forward to seeing you at a wood show in the future!

~MsDebbieP


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


oh and I forgot to mention that his books/DVD's are available through the LumberJocks' store.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


Thanks for another great tour, & write up.

Your getting better all the time.

I think Rob, & his family will have a very successful future.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


Great job Debbie!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


thanks.. this was interesting


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


Great article Debbie, thanks for sharing this with us. I've yet to master the hand-cut dovetail yet, maybe I need this DVD…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


there's a nice review of Rob's DVD's here at LJ.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


Great article Deb!
Who's Mot?
When's the next woodworking show? 
Should I get new boots?
The fella making the arch supports outta wood should make em a bit thicker!

Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


Mot is that stranger who also goes by the name of Tom 
I think Rob would appreciate the warning if you are going to be at the show! haha Bull in a china shop


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


Hi Ms Debbie;

Great review. Sounds like fun.

Mot's real?

Lee


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your visit with Rob. As it seems to be true with so many professional woodworkers, they are not only talented but generous as well. I am envious that you got to meet him.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


I was telling my daughter about my interview last night and saying what a wonderful man "Rob Cosman" is. Definitely an inspiration - and not just about woodworking. I really enjoyed my talk with him.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


Thanks for introducing Rob to us. I just watched a couple of his trailers, and I'm looking forward to getting the Hand Cut Dovetails DVD and book (or maybe the Degree!). His videos look top-notch.

BTW, what the heck happened to the exchange rate between the American and Canadian dollars!?? Last time I checked it was like 80 cents; now it's 98 cents!


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Rob Cosman*
> 
> April 15, 2008
> 
> ...


Nice job Debbie


----------

